# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan)

## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tina McIntrye - played by 21-year-old Michelle Keegan - has been caught between a rock and hard place since her boyfriend David (Jack P. Shepherd) asked her to lie to the police for him following his viscious fight with neighbour Gary Windass (Mikey North). With Gary's freedom at stake and Tina unsure what to do, the situation quickly becomes too much for her to handle. Running away just days before the trial, David and the rest of the family panic as to her whereabouts. Will Tina turn up in time to testify? And if she does, will she tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth? We caught up with Michelle to find out more. 

Why does Tina run away from all of her problems?
"She just can't take it anymore. She's only young and to have the weight of the court case on her shoulders as well as worrying about her dad's financial troubles takes its toll on her. Her dad's trying to get her to tell the truth and her boyfriend's asking her to lie for him - she just doesn't know what to do for the best. At the end of the day, all she cares about is her family."

What's the thing that pushes her over the edge?
"I just don't think anyone understands her situation. And it frustrates her when all David has to say is 'you only have to lie'."

She's caught between the devil and the deep blue sea. What's her heart telling her to do?
"Tina's definitely has a conscience and morals. The whole situation is something that she's not taking very lightly at all, whereas David doesn't think twice about lying. They say opposites attract, though, don't they?!"

Does she truly love David?
"Yeah. But I think with situations like this, though, she starts to see his true colours."

Does she have any feelings for Gary?
"I don't think so. She probably sees that Gary's just as bad as David in the whole situation. She realises that she's been used as a pawn in their petty battle, which is something that she's not taking too lightly."

Do you think she'll ever see Gary in a different light?
"I think she definitely likes the attention from him, but I don't think she looks at anyone else because she's with David. That's the kind of girl she is - she's definitely the faithful type."

What happens during trial week?
"Well obviously Tina's run away from it all but while she's away from the Street, she knows that the problem's still going to be there when she gets back â and realises that it'll be even worse if she doesn't attend court. It's a real dilemma for her, but Tina being Tina does the right thing and turns up in the nick of time."

David's happy, then?
"Yeah, but for the wrong reason. All David's happy about is that Tina's actually made it to the court in time. He's not best pleased, though, when he hears what she has to sayâ¦"

In the aftermath of it all, where does this leave Tina and David as a couple?
"Their relationship begins to spiral straight away and David's jealously returns. It's too much for Tina and she's pushed over the edge."

There's a huge web of lies that's been spun by the Platts and McIntryes. Will it ever unravel?
"In real life the truth always comes out, so everything's got to surface at some point. It has to."

How does it feel to have been thrust to the centre of the show?
"It's very daunting. When I heard, I just remember thinking 'oh my God, can I actually do this?' So it's really scary, but at the same time, I just feel so privileged to have been given the opportunity to be part of the show and to have been handed such fantastic storylines."

*Corrie's Tina on screen family and Windasses*


Coronation Street's Michelle Keegan has really come into her own over the last year. Producers have catapulted her character Tina McIntyre to the forefront of the show, alongside screen boyfriend David Platt (Jack P. Shepherd). Gail's (Helen Worth) new love interest - and Tina's father - Joe McIntrye (Reece Dinsdale) quickly followed and before you could say 'here come the Windasses', two new family units were born. 

There's no doubt about it, Michelle's performance as Tina has injected a new lease of life into the Platt clan. It would be refreshing, however, to see Tina stand on her own two feet a little more. Maybe delve a little deeper into her back story? Learn a tad more about the relationship she has with her mother? 

If you haven't already found it yet, click here to read my recent interview with Michelle. If you have, read on to hear what she has to say about the Windass clan, her screen mum, working in the Kabin, and what we can expect from her character over the next few months.

What have been your thoughts on the integration of the Windass family into Corrie?
"I think they're really good. They've settled in so well on the Street. Again, it's been great to have been involved in the storyline which introduced them to the soap. I think it was about time that the Platts had another rival family. It was the Grimshaws before - and Gail's friendship with Eileen still bubbles under - but the Platt/Windass relationship just works so well. I definitely think that there's still a lot to learn about them, though. Like any family, they have a past which is just waiting to be explored."

Tina has an interesting relationship with her father, yet we don't know much about their past. Is this something that we'll discover more about?
"It's quite possible in the future. At the moment, Tina looks like she's the one doing the parenting as she's the one lecturing Joe, rather than the other way around."

We've not seen Tina's mum Anna [Susan Mitchell] in a while. Will we be seeing anything more of her?
"I'm not sure, but I'd really like to see her back on screen. Even though she and Joe aren't together anymore, it'd be interesting to learn how and why their relationship disintegrated and how Gail reacts to her reappearance now that she's with Joe. I know that Tina doesn't really get on with her mum, so it'd be nice to explore the contrast between them and maybe see a little more where Tina's come from, as it were. Actually, that's quite a good idea for a storyline - I might pitch that one to the writers!"

You've had some great scenes over the past few months in the Kabinâ¦
"When I originally found out that I was working with Barbara [Knox] and Malcolm [Hebden], I was so nervous. I mean, Barbara's a legend, isn't she! I love doing the Kabin scenes because it's a break from the doom and gloom of Tina's home life! I'm looking forward to Andrew Sachs joining, too. There should be some great scenes in the Kabin between him and Malcolm."

What can we expect from Tina later in the year. Can you tease us about what's to come?
"After the trial, I think she'll need to focus on her dad a bit more. Joe's troubled past is going to rear its head and impact on her more than I think she could imagine."

----------


## walsh2509

From what I've read , Tina spilts from David and Joe spilts from Gail. The girl playing Tina got a new contract not that long ago and will be in the show for sometime yet. 

 Q? is, splitting from David and her dad splitting from Gail , they will move out of the Platts house. Where will they be staying ? its not like there's any empty houses in the street and I take it they can't afford one of Tony's flats. So where are they going to put her or her and her dad.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has confirmed that she has no plans to strip off for lads' mags in the future.

The 21-year-old actress, who plays Tina McIntyre on the ITV1 soap, revealed that she would never show off her figure in sexy photoshoots - because she does not feel confident enough.

"I've got tiny, skinny legs. They're really thin around the calf area but then they go much bigger at the top," Keegan told the Sunday Mirror.

"My thighs and bottom are big too, in proportion to the top half of my body, which is tiny in comparison. One thing is for sure - you won't see me stripping off for the lads' magazines."

Keegan also admitted that she is self-conscious about her ears, explaining: "I think they're big and stick out. It doesn't help that Tina's hair is scraped right back and she wears these big hooped earrings."

Despite her insecurities, the star confirmed that she has a number of male admirers and is currently involved in a relationship with model and club promoter Brad Howard.

"Whenever male fans come up to me in the street, [Brad] always takes a step back," she said. "I think the only time he gets annoyed is when we're having a romantic meal in a restaurant and people come over."

Keegan recently signed a new Coronation Street contract, keeping her in Weatherfield for another 12 months.

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan has dismissed claims that she and co-star Ryan Thomas are romantically linked.

The Coronation Street actress - whose on-screen alter ego Tina McIntyre is engaged to Jason Grimshaw - said her friendship with Thomas is "purely a work one".

She told the Daily Star: "We don't even see each other outside of work. I love working with him, we get on really well but that’s really all it is.

"A few things have been said about Ryan and I, but our relationship is purely a work one.

Michelle admits she is not yet ready to marry her long-term boyfriend, model and club promoter Brad Howard.

The couple have reportedly been dating for the past two years. Michelle added: "We don’t even live together yet. So I suppose we’ll have to do that first!"


*Doth the lady protest too much ?*

----------


## Perdita

oronation Street's Tina McIntyre was rocked to the core a fortnight ago when step-mum Gail (Helen Worth) revealed that her father Joe planned to fake his own death. Unbeknown to the McIntyre-Platts, though, Joe was knocked overboard while sailing his boat and his body floated to the surface of Lake Windemere a week later. Having undertaken the gruesome task of identifying her dad's body, Tina - played by 22-year-old Michelle Keegan - remains suspicious about her father's demise. As the police continue questioning Gail, they - along with Tina - begin to believe that Gail is more involved than she's letting on. Here, DS chats to Michelle about Tina's state of mind as the investigation into Joe's death rumbles on.

You must be pleased that you've been handed another meaty storylineâ¦
"Definitely. I always think, 'God, I've got to do it justice', and then you start worrying, 'What if I don't?' so it's really nerve-wracking. When I first heard about the Joe storyline, I thought, 'Oh no, poor Joe!' (Laughs) It's a great storyline and I really wanted it to look as genuine as possible."

What was going through your mind when you had to film the morgue scene and identify Joe's body?
"I love Reece and we got on so well - to me, he was like a father figure at work. So when he left, it was like I'd lost someone who I really cared about. I just thought about that and I really missed him, so I was quite emotional at the time."

What's it like on set without Reece now?
"There's definitely a void. Nobody's filled that void yet, though, and I don't think they ever will. There's no-one like Reece. He's such a lovely man. Everyone says the same thing - I've never heard one bad word said about Reece."

Where's Tina's head at in the wake of the discovery of her father's body?
"She's just so confused that he's never been in touch because she's such a daddy's girl. Normally Joe speaks to Tina every single day without fail, so because he's not been in touch, her mind's racing. Joe always sends her a birthday message but when she received a text from him just on her birthday, she knew something was wrong. Then Tina received the flowers and that set alarm bells ringing in her mind, too."

Does she think there's something suspicious going on?
"Definitely. Tina knows that her dad would never do something as stupid as to kill himself, or even fake his own death. They had such a close relationship, so she knows that something happened for him to just stop making contact. The whole situation's taking her mind off his death, so she's not grieving at the minute. What she's doing is questioning everything: Why did Joe die? How did he die? When did he die? She's searching for answers."

What does Tina think has happened?
"Tina thinks it's murder, especially when the police keep dragging Gail in for questioning. There are always police on the Street now, so she knows something's amiss. Gail's also kept information back from Tina, too - and lied to her. Gail told Tina that Joe was working away, when really she knew that he'd planned to fake his own death. She's already questioning that and then when she found out that she sent the birthday text to her, her mind's in overdrive. She's totally confused and she can't even grieve for her dad."

Do you think Tina loves Jason?
"I do, yeah. Jason just isn't good for Tina at the minute. Jason thinks that Tina should get over Joe's death and move on with her life but Tina can't do that. They've got two different outlooks on life - Jason's very black and white, whereas Tina thinks things though a little more and is quite emotionally charged. They're exact opposites in that respect."

Do you think they're compatible in the long run?
"Tina out-grew David as she was the one who ended up looking after him. With Jason, he started off looking after Tina but she now looks after him, too. Jason's not got it in him to look after someone else - Tina needs someone who'll really look after her and put her first."

Who would be the ideal man for her?
"Probably Nick. He's a bit more grown up and I think Tina quite likes an older man. There's a scene when Tina was telling David to back off in the Street and Nick came over and warned his brother off her - she really liked that. Their kiss hasn't been forgotten, thoughâ¦ The truth always comes out!"

There have been on-screen flashes that Tina's feelings for David are still bubbling under the surface - is she softening towards him again?
"Yeah, I've noticed that, too. The writers wanted them to finally call a truce. David still cares a lot about her because she was his first girlfriend. I think there'll always be a rivalry between them - I'd actually like to see them back together, though. You can tell that David still really loves her, even now she's with Jason, he won't let anyone talk
bad about her."

There aren't any wedding bells, then?
"No, not that I know of! I'd love to get married in soap. I wouldn't care about the long days! It'd have to be a floaty dress, though, so I could eat and breathe out, instead of breathing in all day - it'd definitely have to be a baggy dress!"


* Michelle Keegan on Tina's mum, Rita and The Rovers*

What better way to spend your day off than on the phone to me? Michelle Keegan didn't mind, anyway - even though she's been working like a pack horse for the last few months.

She's turning out some sterling performances at the minute, though, opposite Helen Worth. Keep it up!

Are you surprised that we've not seen Tina's mother Anna (Susan Mitchell) through the Joe saga?
"We saw her last about a year and a half ago before Joe came in properly and we know that she and Tina don't really get on. It'd be really nice to explore Tina's relationship with her mum and to compare it with how she was with her dad."

Are you pleased that Barbara Knox is back at The Kabin?
"Yes! Something was definitely missing when I was in there without her. I've not actually had any scenes with her since she's been back but I've seen her in the green room a few times. I'm looking forward to getting back in the Kabin with her."

Would you not like to see Tina take her place in The Rovers hall of fame as a barmaid?
"Maybe. I could see her being a bit of a businesswoman more than that, though. I could see her running the factory. She's doing some property developing at the minute with Jason. She's definitely got her head screwed on the right way!"

Are you looking forward to Tracy Barlow's return? Do you think that Tina and Tracy could come to blows?
"I've not met Kate yet but everyone says nice things about her. I remember watching her before I joined Corrie, so it'll be a bit weird seeing her in the flesh! I think Tracy could have Tina - she'd be able to outwit her easily. Tracy's quite cunning, isn't she?! Tina says it how it is but Tracy would go around it the other way - she'd pretend to be your best friend and then stab you in the back."

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2010)

----------


## alan45

Michelle Keegan has just been voted soap’s sexiest female. But away from the glamour, her co-stars and her legions of fans, the Coronation Street star has been nursing a secret heartache.

Her grandmother Beth Turner has been diagnosed with ovarian cancer, the silent ticking timebomb which she fears could run in the family.

As viewers watched her soap character Tina McIntyre struggle to come to terms with her father Joe’s death, no one knew that the tears she was shedding on screen were real.

“I’m not a big cry baby and I tried to push what was happening to Gran out of my mind when I was working,” explains an emotional Michelle

“I didn’t tell any of the Corrie cast because I want to be professional and just get on with the job.

“But when I had to cry for the cameras I only had to think about what was happening to her and I couldn’t stop the tears.”

Michell, 22, crowned Sexiest Female at the Soap Awards last Saturday, admits she’s worried she could be at risk of the killer disease, which is notoriously difficult to spot.

She’s leaving nothing to chance, and wants to encourage other women to get checked out, too.

“I’ve always been really careful about my health and went for my first smear when I was 20 because my mum happened to be going.

“The problem with ovarian cancer is there is no screening programme like there is for cervical cancer.

Scary

“What terrifies me is that ovarian cancer is known as the silent killer because you only get signs of the disease such as bloating and pain when it’s quite advanced.

“By the time my gran felt ill she was really bloated, felt sick and had lots of tests before it was identified.

“That’s why I don’t want to take any chances – scary as it is. I know you can have ultrasound scans and blood tests to check for ovarian cancer and I want to see my doctor about having these.”

Beth, 76 – who has four daughters, including Michelle’s mum – was diagnosed nine months ago and has just completed a gruelling course of chemotherapy.

Watching her go through the pain and discomfort was agonising for Michelle. “She lost her hair and with it her confidence,” she says.

“She was just so scared. It was so horrible to see her suffering.”

Ovarian cancer is the fifth most common cancer in women in the UK with around 6,600 diagnoses each year.

Most cases are down to gene changes which develop during a woman’s life and are not inherited. But, worryingly, about one in 10 are caused by an inherited faulty gene.

Michelle says: “It was such a massive shock when Gran was diagnosed. I panicked and thought she might die. I felt so sick when my mum rang to tell me. I just wanted to be with her.

“I knew she hadn’t been feeling well, but she didn’t want us to know what was happening.

“She is such a huge figure in our family. She’s half Spanish and always has her hair done and her nails done.

Advertisement - article continues below Â»

“She is so strong and feisty. She is like the matriarch of the family. I couldn’t believe this was happening to her.”

Michelle has always been very close to Beth – she was the first person she rang after telling her parents she had landed the part of troubled shop girl Tina in the ITV1 soap two-and-a-half years ago.

She recalls: “She just started screaming. She has always been there for me, encouraging me, and has always told me to do what I want to do.”

Michelle has gone on to become one of the most popular young stars of Britain’s longest-running soap, winning critical acclaim for her spellbinding performances in some of the show’s biggest storylines. But away from the Street, boyfriend Bradley Howard has been at her side to help her through these difficult last few months. They’ve been together for more than two years and are devoted to each other.

And Bradley, an ex-model, doesn’t need to worry about Michelle’s gorgeous looks attracting unwanted attention from potential love rivals.

She laughs: “I can’t even remember the last time I was chatted up. If I have a night out with girlfriends, they might get guys coming up to them. But me? No. I think I got chatted up more before I joined the show actually. I don’t know why. Perhaps guys are scared of me and think I’m going to be feisty like Tina and get a mouthful if they talk to me.”

Michelle always turns heads when she walks down the red carpet in a designer gown. But when she’s not at glitzy events, it’s a different story.

“I’m actually not sexy. I don’t wear make-up, I live in tracksuits and most of the time I look an absolute mess,” she insists. “I’m not the sort of person who gets glammed up to go to the shops or puts make-up on when I get up.

“And the only time I wear heels and a dress is for a night out.”

Treated

Steely Michelle is now determined to use her family’s recent heartache over ovarian cancer to raise awareness.

Designer pal Vicky Martin, who styles her for a lot of her red carpet appearances, is helping, too. Michelle will wear one of her stunning dresses at a fashion show next month which will then be auctioned off in aid of The Christie Hospital in Manchester where her gran was treated.

Vicky created the dress in memory of local mum and client Jacqui Franks, 44, who died from the disease.

Talking about her death, Michelle’s eyes fill with tears. “Jacqui was a *beautiful, healthy young woman with two lovely sons when she was struck down with ovarian cancer,” she says.

“She really suffered during her battle and it was so awful to hear what happened to her.

“She had so much to live for. She’d been a dancer and fitness instructor. She was the last person you’d think would get cancer. But she did.”

Women who fear they are at risk can have an ultrasound scan which will detect if the ovaries are the right size, look normal in texture and whether there are any cysts. Apart from the odd cold, Michelle has always been healthy and hadn’t worried about her health before.

“There’s also never been any cancer in our family before so it just isn’t something that we’ve had to talk about,” she says.

“But the idea that you can have ovarian cancer without knowing it is what makes it so frightening.

“And that’s why I want to make sure I stay vigilant and raise awareness among women everywhere.

“I know that cancer doesn’t need to be a death sentence – but with ovarian cancer you need to know you’ve got it before it’s too late.”

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2010)

----------


## Perdita

What has this got to do with her denying a romance with a co-star?

----------


## alan45

> What has this got to do with her denying a romance with a co-star?


Absolutely nothing but I didnt see any point in starting yet another new thread about Michelle.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producers will transform Tina McIntyre into one of the serial's flagship characters, according to reports.

The Sunday Mirror claims that actress Michelle Keegan will return to the programme after a month out to work in the Rovers Return.

âSome show bosses see Michelle as the new Bet Lynch and think sheâs got a huge *future ahead of her," said an insider.

"She is young, gorgeous, a great actress and *hugely popular with viewers. They think sheâll be the sexiest barmaid in the history of the Rovers."

----------


## alan45

This is a much better idea than what they said a few months ago about making the useless Kym Marsh the star of the show.

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Tina will make a much better barmaid than Michelle. hopefully her and Becky will get on like a house on fire.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has split from her male model, club promoter and wannabe actor boyfriend Brad Howard according to reports. 
Michelle, 23, who plays feisty Tina McInytre in the soap, is said to have called time on their two-year relationship at the weekend after a series of furious rows.
A spokesperson for Michelle told Mail Online: 'Michelle does not wish to make any comment nor does she want us to comment' - unusual for a girl who has talked about her romance in great detail in the past.

Stunning brunette Michelle has previously waxed lyrical about romantic Brad, also 23, saying he didn't get jealous despite the male attention she gets.
She has said: 'Brad is very supportive of my career. If I have a long day filming, he won't moan if he doesn't see me.
Whenever male fans come up to me in the street, he always takes a step back. I think the only time he gets annoyed is when we're having a romantic meal in a restaurant and people come over.


'But he understands it's part of the job. He is cool with the fact I get fan mail. But one guy sent me his mobile number and insisted 'We are going to be together'. That was a bit crazy 
She added: 'Brad does have a really kind and thoughtful side to him. He looks after my sausage dog Phoebe when I'm working and he surprised me with a trip to Las Vegas as a Christmas present and recently took me away to a spa in Bath for a few days.'
Of their life together, she expounded: 'Brad works on a Saturday night and is always tired on a Sunday. We tend to have cosy nights in.'

On the Street: Michelle with Ryan Thomas as Jason Grimshaw, who her characterTina McIntyre was engaged to at one point on the soap
'If we do go out, we'll probably go to our favourite Italian restaurant, San Carlo, for a three-course meal and then go to the cinema and watch a romantic comedy.'
Indeed, the pair were spotted at Manchester eaterie San Carlo on Friday night, in what is thought to have been a-last ditch bid to mend their relationship.
However, after series of rows over the weekend, it's said the pair parted amicably.  
In February, Michelle dismissed rumours that she was getting close to co-star Ryan Thomas.
However, she said her friendship with Thomas was 'purely a work one'.
Michelle, often voted 'sexiest female' in soap awards, started seeing then part-time footballer Howard in August 2008. 
She said at the time she had 'something special' with Howard, who then played for semi-professional club F.C. United of Manchester.
He's said to be keen to get into acting since landing a small role in Channel 4 drama Shameless in January. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz10ArM55GS

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont know she looks kinda young to work behind the bar

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has admitted that she is nervous about becoming the newest barmaid at the Rovers Return. 

It was previously reported that Keegan's character Tina McIntyre would land a job in the Weatherfield boozer when she returns from a month out. 

"I've always been such a big fan of the show so to become the soap's newest barmaid in its 50th year is just incredible," she told the Daily Star.

She continued: "Tina decides that she wants to move on from the Kabin. So much has happened to her over the last year so I guess they felt that she needed a change. And hopefully Tina will finally ditch the hoodies.

"I doubt they'll make her too sexy but I think she'll be getting a few new outfits now that she's going to be working behind the bar."

Keegan revealed that despite her nerves, she has had some practice working in her father's pub.

"I've not started behind the bar yet and it may sound silly but I'm actually a little nervous about it. It's a huge thing to work in the Rovers. I used to work at my dad's local so at least I know I can pull a good pint.

"I pull a mean Guinness, although you won't be getting a shamrock on the top as all I can do is smiley faces."

She added: "I still pinch myself all the time. I know it's going to be incredible working in there."

----------


## alan45

This is the first official picture showing Coronation Street favourite Tina McIntyre behind the bar at The Rovers.

The former shop worker becomes the iconic pub's 52nd barmaid later this year, taking on the new position just in time for the ITV1 soap's 50th anniversary celebrations.

With a huge smile on her face, Tina is thrilled to get started in the new role - following in the footsteps of some legendary predecessors like Bet Lynch and Raquel Watts.



However, in a dark twist, Tina's first night pulling pints is the night of the devastating tram crash which will change life in Weatherfield forever.

Just as Tina starts to settle in behind the bar, she hears a huge explosion at rival venue The Joinery and rushes outside to see what's going on.

Moments later, a horrified Tina witnesses the tram dramatically career off the viaduct and crash into The Kabin. Could her boyfriend Graeme, who's in the flat above, lose his life in the carnage? And as Tina rushes down the street towards the scene of devastation, could she also perish on a fateful night for the street?



Speaking of the twists in store for her character, actress Michelle Keegan commented: "I was so thrilled to be given the chance of being a Rovers barmaid. It is a real honour to be following in the tradition of characters like Bet and Raquel who are two of my favourite Corrie characters. 

"Being told I was going to be a barmaid was exciting enough, but then I found out that at the same time we would be filming the tram crash. One minute I was pulling pints in the bar and then the next I was running down the street screaming my head off. 

"It is such an exciting time on the show at the moment. Being involved in the 50th anniversary and being behind the bar of the Rovers Return is such a privilege."

The Coronation Street tram crash will air as part of the soap's 50th anniversary celebrations next month.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has reportedly split from her model boyfriend. 

The actress, who plays Tina McIntyre in the ITV1 soap, grew apart from Bradley Howard because of her busy work schedule, according to the News of the World.

A source said: "Bradley was keen to hang on in there and see if things got better. But Michelle thought it was probably better for them to walk away now - and deep down Bradley knew she was right.

"There were tears on both sides but they've vowed to remain friends and meet up for lunch sometimes. No-one else is involved. Bradley joked that they didn't have the time to see each other - never mind anyone else!"

The pair began dating in 2008 just after Keegan landed her role in Coronation Street.

----------


## alan45

Michelle Keegan - Live Webchat

If you're a fan of Michelle Keegan, who plays Tina McIntyre, or just fancy having a bit of a chinwag with her, don't miss your chance to chat with her online this evening. 

She'll be conducting a webchat on the official ITV Coronation Street site after tonight's episode at 9pm. For more info, go to http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/...chellewebchat/

----------


## alan45

He has definitely made an impact on Coronation Street during his three-year stay on the cobbles, and Graeme Proctor will be sadly missed by at least one person when he leaves the show.

Despite falling out with Jason Grimshaw and David Platt, and angering a few Weatherfield residents, Michelle Keegan has said that Craig Gazey and his alter-ego Graeme are expected to leave "a void" when they go in July.

Michelle, who plays his on-screen girlfriend Tina McIntyre, said in a web chat on the soap's official website: "I'm really going to miss Graeme when he leaves, him and Tina work really well together - there will definitely be a void in the cast."

"I love Tina and Graeme together - I think they make a great couple," added the 23-year-old.

While Craig will be sadly missed, there's one thing Michelle can do without - the alcohol in the Rovers Return pub.

"They serve non alcoholic beer in the Rovers. It tastes horrible as it's warm!" she revealed.

"The meals in the Rovers are quite unhealthy really! I just nick the nuts when we're filming."

Do you think Craig - and Graeme - will leave a void?

----------


## parkerman

> Do you think Craig - and Graeme - will leave a void?


I do like Graeme as a character, but whether he will leave a void is another matter. Characters come and characters go. Only the extraordinarily outstanding leave a void. I think you need to be in the Ena Sharples, Elsie Tanner class to really leave a void. 

Or Peggy Mitchell of course. [Runs for cover as a rumbling leading to a large explosion is heard from somewhere in Northern Irealnd...]

----------


## Perdita

I think since they teamed Graeme up with Tina, he has changed character and now this sham marriage springing up from nowhere is spoiling the fond memories I have had of him when he first joined. He will not be leaving a void as far as I am concerned and I agree with parkerman, Ena Sharples, Elsie Tanner and not to forget Annie Walker are the ones that did!!

----------


## layla

I will miss Graeme. Because he has a good sense of humour.
 But this story line which must be leading up to him leaving. Is not a good one. This girl has appeared from nowhere, and Tina's bending over backwards to help her. I don't think so.
Now Kylie knows it can only lead to disaster for poor Graeme.

----------


## Dazzle

> This girl has appeared from nowhere, and Tina's bending over backwards to help her. I don't think so.


If Tina really loved Graeme as much as she says, there's no way she'd let him risk going to prison to help an on-off friend.  I'm another one who's not enjoying this storyline.

----------


## Perdita

There must be better story lines to write a character out in a short time than to come up with than this one, this should have been developed over a few months, not sprung up like this

----------


## alan45

> I do like Graeme as a character, but whether he will leave a void is another matter. Characters come and characters go. Only the extraordinarily outstanding leave a void. I think you need to be in the Ena Sharples, Elsie Tanner class to really leave a void. 
> 
> Or Peggy Mitchell of course. [Runs for cover as a rumbling leading to a large explosion is heard from somewhere in Northern Irealnd...]


In fairness Ms Windsor did leave a void in Albert Square but that was probably just her ample cleavage. Graeme was a good character but not a great in the Hilda Ogden mould. Still he deserves a better storyline than this ill thought out piss poor apology for a storyline.

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan is hoping that Coronation Street's bosses will introduce a new member of Tina McIntyre's family to Weatherfield to stop the character getting lonely. 

Craig Gazey, who plays Tina's boyfriend Graeme, is due to leave in a few months, which means the barmaid is facing life all alone.

"Tina would be absolutely heartbroken if she lost Graeme," Michelle told Inside Soap. "She classes him as her best friend as well as her boyfriend - and after losing her dad Joe, she'd be left with no-one.

"Whatever happens, I hope that Tina can pick herself up and dust herself off. I'd like to see another family member come into her life to take her mind off things."

However, it seems more likely Tina will end up with another man, with Tommy Duckworth and old flame David Platt heading a list of possibilities.

"Tina could be attracted to Tommy," said Tina. "He's a good-looking guy, but she's only been flirting with him to get a reaction out of Graeme."

She added: "I really liked Tina and David as a couple... But as a viewer, I really like David's relationship with Kylie. They make a great double act."

PA

----------


## alan45

Guess who moves in with Tommy and Tyrone?

Tina McIntyre is set to move in with Tommy and Tyrone on Coronation Street, says today's Sun.  And Tommy reckons he'll get Tina into bed with his, er, irresistible Duckworth charm.  

If Tina moves out of the Alahan shop flat, leaving it empty, I wonder who'll be moving in there..

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Possibly Amber Dev's daughter when she comes to stay.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has admitted that she feels torn over whether her character Tina McIntyre should date ladies' man Tommy Duckworth or local doctor Matt Carter.

Tommy, played by Chris Fountain, has made no secret of his feelings for Tina since arriving on the cobbles earlier this year. However, Matt has also been tipped to start pursuing Tina later in the summer.

Pondering which of the men Tina should be with, Keegan told Soaplife: "Maybe Tommy, because Tina's been in a stable relationship so it's good for her to have some fun and they get on well as mates as well. 

"But I don't want Tina to get messed around, which I think Tommy would do and Doctor Matt wouldn't. Then again, that might be too settled for her and maybe she shouldn't be in a relationship like that just yet!"


The actress added that Tommy's reputation as a womaniser could get in the way of a potential romance.

"She feels there could be something there, but she knows what Tommy's like," Keegan said. "He's a bit of a player, a ladies' man and she doesn't want to get into that again. She doesn't trust guys anyway and she'll find it difficult to trust Tommy if anything more happened."

Of Tina's feelings for Doctor Carter (Oliver Mellor), she continued: "She definitely fancies him. Everyone on the street fancies him - it's hard not to!"

Matt was recently tipped to show a darker side as his storyline with Tina develops.

----------


## Dazzle

It's about time Corrie's doc got a storyline.

----------


## Perdita

> It's about time Corrie's doc got a storyline.


I agree, but it is predictable it will be a very short one

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has admitted that she is still hoping her character Tina McIntyre could reunite with David Platt.

Tina was first introduced to Weatherfield as a love interest for the bad boy in January 2008, but the pair later broke up and David (Jack P. Shepherd) is now married to troublemaker Kylie.

Meanwhile, Tina is about to find herself at the centre of a love triangle on the cobbles as ladies' man Tommy Duckworth and local doctor Matt Carter start competing for her affections.

However, speaking to Inside Soap, Keegan commented: "I really want Tina and David to get together again! I absolutely love working with Jack and I think the two of them are quite similar. They were very grounded as a couple - just normal.

"And when I work with Jack and Helen Worth, I feel like I'm home again. It's a little bit like having a comfort blanket."

She added: "The writers always loved writing for Tina and David, so who knows?"

Tina's storyline with Tommy and Matt begins in next week's Coronation Street episodes.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has admitted that Weatherfield doctor Matt Carter may not be the best match for her character Tina McIntyre.

A new storyline for the Rovers Return barmaid will see Matt and Tommy Duckworth both fighting for her affections later this month, leaving her with a dilemma.

The plot begins at the end of next week as Tina enjoys being chatted up by Matt (Oliver Mellor) at the pub, unaware that Tommy (Chris Fountain) is secretly cooking a romantic meal for her back at home.

However, speaking to TV Times about Tina's chances of a long-term future with Matt, Keegan commented: "Tina is attracted to Matt, but it's a bit of a Bridget Jones situation. He's older than her and eats in lavish restaurants where she feels out of place.

"She doesn't know that Tommy cooked her a meal. If she knew, she'd be impressed."

Keegan added: "It's much more interesting to have a 'Will they, won't they?' element. Tina likes Doctor Carter, but I think she's more suited to Tommy."

The actress recently confessed that her ideal scenario would be a reunion for Tina and David Platt.

----------


## tammyy2j

David is her best match they worked so well together great chemistry between them

----------


## parkerman

The problem is though that Tina has calmed down a lot since her first appearance on the Street. Her character has changed drastically. She was very much an iconoclast like David early on, but now she is quite respectable. Although, of course, you could say David has calmed down as well, now he wants to be a father.....But either way, I don't think they could be like they were when they first got together.

----------

alan45 (13-08-2011)

----------


## alan45

Michelle Keegan, who plays Tina, tells us more about the two men in her life…

How does Tina feel about Dr Carter?

Obviously he is a bit older than her, but they have a good laugh, nothing too serious.

What do the viewers think about Tina and Tommy?

I think they like the will-they-won’t-they. It keeps it interesting.

Have you enjoyed this storyline?

It’s really good fun. Obviously I had all that heartbreak with Graeme, so it’s been a good change.

Does she feel sorry for Tommy having to watch her and Dr Carter?

I think she does, but I think she’s playing on it a little bit. He had his chance and blew it, so she’s showing him what he’s missing.



Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/tv/so...#ixzz1VYUpWH8x 
....

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has revealed that she is thrilled with Tina McIntyre's new rivalry storyline.

Tina has recently been clashing with Kirsty Soames (Natalie Gumede), the feisty police officer who is now dating Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall).

Keegan told PA of the plotline: "It's great because I think at a point Tina went a bit sort of 'housewife'. She was very happy in a relationship, there was no conflict in her life and I think now that Kirsty's come in, it's put a spanner in the mix, so it's good.

"They have a clash of personalities. Kirsty's very controlling whereas Tina just wants everything to be chilled. There's more to come - watch this space with them two."

The 24-year-old said that she is also enjoying Tina's relationship with local doctor Matt Carter, played by Oliver Mellor.

"I've never worked with Ollie before and he's a really great actor and he's such a laugh on set. He's so funny," she explained.

"It's really nice working with new people. I was used to working with Jack [P Shepherd] and Craig [Gazey], so it's nice to expand who I'm working with now."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has admitted that she wants her character Tina McIntyre to make a new friend on the cobbles.

The actress, who has been on the Weatherfield show for four years, said that she would love to see Tina strike up a bond with feisty Kylie Platt (Paula Lane).

Speaking to BBC Newsbeat, Keegan explained: "I want Tina to be best friends with Kylie. Something like that. 

"I've always hung around with boys on the street but I think Tina needs a new girl best mate."

The 24-year-old also continued to hit back at recent press reports which had questioned her future with fiancÃ© Max George.

"I'm not available. I'm still with him," she explained. "At the end of the day, the people that matter to me all know the truth and that's all we need."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tina McIntyre and Tommy Duckworth finally get together next week as some sad news brings them closer.

Tommy (Chris Fountain) receives a shock in an upcoming episode as he learns that his grandfather Geoff Horton has passed away, so he turns to Tina for support during the emotional time.

The Weatherfield pair later realise that they're meant to be an item, and they decide to finally be honest about their feelings - before sealing their union with a kissâ¦

Digital Spy recently chatted to Michelle Keegan, who plays Tina, to hear about the storyline.

We've seen a long journey for Tina and Tommy. Are you glad they're finally getting together?
"I am - and I'm really glad over the way it's been done. Often you'll see a bit of a spark between two characters and they'll get together straight away, but I've really liked the 'Will they, won't they?' element with Tommy and Tina. It's hopefully made the story more exciting for the viewers, as people have been wanting them to get together for a while now."

Tina is a big support for Tommy when his grandfather passes away, isn't she?
"Yes, Tommy uses Tina as a shoulder to cry on. Obviously Tina had quite a tragic time when her dad died a couple of years ago, so she knows how to cope with something like this. She uses her experience to help Tommy get through it."

Does it bring back any bad memories for Tina?
"I think it does bring back some bad memories, but she's more worried about Tommy than anything else. She goes back and she thinks about how she felt after her dad died, and she remembers that Graeme looked after her. So now she steps in and does the same for Tommy."

When do things take a romantic turn?
"Well, you'll see Tommy speaking about his granddad and Tina reminiscing about her dad, so they're sharing all of these memories. There's a bit of a moment between them at that point, and it looks like they're going to get together there and then. But then Jason comes in and disturbs them! I can't give too much away about how they get together, so you'll have to wait and see what happens next."

How strong are Tina's feelings for Tommy?
"I think Tina has got really strong feelings for him. They've known each other for a year now, and they've had a bit of a love/hate relationship. They've obviously got feelings for each other, but Tina hates the way that Tommy is a bit of a lad. She's always been a bit sceptical about how Tommy is around women!"

Can Tina trust Tommy to stay faithful?
"I think that's what Tina has been having issues with - whether she can trust him or not. But she's had a lot of people telling her that she just needs to take a chance, as they're meant to be together. Tina realises that you only live once, she likes Tommy, so why not?"

We know they're getting together, but could there still be some drama on the way for Tina and Tommy?
"I've heard a few bits that are coming up. There will be bits of drama in the relationship and it won't just be plain sailing - I've already heard that on the grapevine!"

Would you like to have a soap wedding at some point?
"It'd be lovely, as long as there's a bit of drama before it, during it, and after! Otherwise it wouldn't be a soap wedding if everything went according to plan. But I do see Tommy and Tina being in this relationship for the long haul, definitely. It'd be cool to become a Duckworth."

There's already been some people comparing them to Jack and Vera. How do you feel about that?
"It's a massive compliment to be compared to them, because they're a very iconic couple. I think it's because Tina wears the trousers in the relationship like Vera did. I loved that relationship, because there was so much comedy and bickering between them, but deep down they really did love each other. 

"I think we see a similar thing with Tina and Tommy. Tina is very opinionated and she wants to tame Tommy, but you can tell that there's strong feelings between them."

You've also had another story recently as Tina has been feuding with Tyrone's fiancÃ©e Kirstyâ¦
"Yeah, and I've really enjoyed exploring that feisty side of Tina. Tyrone is Tina's mate, and she's very loyal to her friends. She's always going to keep an eye on Tyrone to find out how things are going with Kirsty around.

"But she's also happy that she now has her own life to deal with, as she's getting closer to Tommy. She's also out of Tyrone's house, so it's making it easier for her to get on with her own life. Tina will carry on looking out for Tyrone, though.

"Natalie Gumede, who plays Kirsty, is really, really good at what she does. She's so nice in real life as well. It's easy to dislike her character on screen, but that just proves how good an actress she is, because she's lovely in real life."

Can we also expect conflict between Tina and Terry Duckworth when he returns? 
"Oh yes, they don't get along, I can tell you that! She doesn't want Terry to take the mick out of Tommy, so there's going to be a bit of tension between those two at first."

Do you think Tina could do with a female friend on the cobbles?
"I've always wanted her and Kylie to be friends, as I think she'd definitely bring the feistiness out of Tina again and they could be a bit of a double act. Who knows? Hopefully she will get a friend on the street, but she always seems to go for lads as friends - she's a bit of a tomboy."

How about bringing in a relative?
"Oh yeah, I'd love that. We've touched base with Tina's mum before, when I first started in Corrie. She's also mentioned her cousin a few times, who is always out raving on the weekends. It'd be really good to see a family member come on the street for Tina - I think she needs that."

How do you feel about being in the running for 'Sexiest Female' at the British Soap Awards again?
"It's amazing, I don't know what they see at all! I just feel really grateful that I can be in the running for it - it's really flattering."

----------


## alan45

Max George and Michelle Keegan have ended their engagement but remain in a relationship, Digital Spy can confirm.

The Wanted star became engaged to Keegan last summer, six months after they were first linked together.

During an interview on KIIS-FM, presenters Ryan Seacrest and Ellen K noted that the singer Max George was engaged. However, in response George simply stated, "No, no, no, not anymore," before the line went dead.

The presenters told listeners that the "innocent question" was not "contrived" and that they would attempt to reconnect with the 23-year-old.

When they had, he was asked if he was enjoying the benefits of being in a boyband, to which he replied: "Absolutely."

The station's Twitter feed also posted: "BREAKING: @MaxTheWanted from @thewantedmusic is not engaged anymore!"

Listen to George speak to KIIS-FM below:



However, a spokesperson for Keegan told Digital Spy that the pair remain together, explaining: "Michelle and Max are still very much together as a couple, but they are both traditionalists and realised that there is no point in being engaged until they are in a position to plan a wedding."

Both Keegan and George had denied split rumours earlier in the year, with a spokesperson for the actress stating that a date for the wedding had never been set in place by the couple.

The Wanted are currently on a promo tour in the US, which saw them perform hit single 'Glad You Came' on American Idol last week

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has spoken about her character's new romance.

Tina McIntyre (Keegan) has begun a relationship with Tommy Duckworth (Chris Fountain) after a year of 'will-they, won't-they', but the actress suggests that the couple will not have an easy path.

"I think there will be a bit of drama," she told What's On TV. "He better not cheat on Tina though, because she will come down on him like a ton of bricks.

"They've taken a year to get together so I do want them to be happy for a while."

Keegan, who recently won the 'Sexiest Female' award at the British Soap Awards for the fourth year running, went on to deny that she considers herself sexy.

"I'm the least sexy person I know," she insisted.

"I go out in my pyjamas, tracksuit bottoms, and never go into work with make-up on. But I like the fact that people vote for me, and I also think it's nice that people can relate to Tina and she's quite plain."

Keegan revealed this week that a recent fight scene on the show left her covered in bruises.

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan may join the lineup of this year's Strictly Come Dancing, it has been reported.

The Coronation Street actress could take a break in filming from her role of Tina McIntyre in the ITV soap, according to the Daily Star.

A Coronation Street spokesperson stated on the matter: "Offers to our actors are considered on merit."

A Strictly source claimed: "We have our hit-list and it's Michelle who tops it. We want her but we know it will be a battle to get her."

Keegan, the girlfriend of The Wanted star Max George, has never previously appeared on a reality show.

Her co-star Antony Cotton, who plays Sean Tully, was given special leave to be a contestant on I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here last November.

However, a supposed Corrie insider said: "The Beeb can dream on. For starters, Michelle has some big storylines coming up at the end of the year.

"And if she was going to do anything outside Corrie then we'd want her on Dancing on Ice."

Fellow soap actress Charlie Brooks - EastEnders' Janine - has been heavily tipped for the BBC ballroom dancing show.

Out-of-work former BBC Breakfast presenter Sian Williams is also reportedly in talks.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has revealed that she wants Tina McIntyre's relationship with Tommy Duckworth to have a long future.

The Weatherfield couple have recently hit a rocky patch due to Tina's plans to have a baby for Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong. Although Tommy (Chris Fountain) vowed to stand by Tina in last night's (September 17) episodes, their romance will continue to be tested in the coming weeks.

Keegan told TV Times that she is keen for the pair to come through the storyline with their partnership in tact.

She explained: "Every time I go out, people say to me, 'Where's Tommy?' It's the same for Chris. They've really taken to them as a couple. I think they work well together, too. What's nice is the fact that they are best mates as well as boyfriend and girlfriend.

"I think the surrogacy could pull them apart, but I would like to see them stay together. They are such a good match."

Keegan also confessed that she is looking forward to having an on-screen baby bump if Tina's surrogacy idea goes ahead as planned.

"I'm really excited about it," she explained. "When Natalie Gumede, who plays Kirsty, wore pregnancy padding, I used to stroke it every day and treated her like a real pregnant lady. I bet I'll start eating more and getting out of my chair really slowly without bending my knees."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has revealed that she wants Tina McIntyre's relationship with Tommy Duckworth to have a long future.

The Weatherfield couple have recently hit a rocky patch due to Tina's plans to have a baby for Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong. Although Tommy (Chris Fountain) vowed to stand by Tina in last night's (September 17) episodes, their romance will continue to be tested in the coming weeks.

Keegan told TV Times that she is keen for the pair to come through the storyline with their partnership in tact.

She explained: "Every time I go out, people say to me, 'Where's Tommy?' It's the same for Chris. They've really taken to them as a couple. I think they work well together, too. What's nice is the fact that they are best mates as well as boyfriend and girlfriend.

"I think the surrogacy could pull them apart, but I would like to see them stay together. They are such a good match."

Keegan also confessed that she is looking forward to having an on-screen baby bump if Tina's surrogacy idea goes ahead as planned.

"I'm really excited about it," she explained. "When Natalie Gumede, who plays Kirsty, wore pregnancy padding, I used to stroke it every day and treated her like a real pregnant lady. I bet I'll start eating more and getting out of my chair really slowly without bending my knees."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Michelle Keegan has said that she is looking forward to playing a heavier Tina McIntyre.

The Weatherfield actress, who has agreed to be a surrogate mother for Gary and Izzy, recalls co-star Natalie Gumede being treated like a "real pregnant lady" while Kirsty carried Tyrone's baby.

Speaking to this week's TV Times, the star gushed: "I'm really excited about it. When Natalie Gumede who plays Kirsty wore pregnancy padding, I used to stroke it every day and treated her like a real pregnant lady."

She further predicted: "I bet I will start eating more and getting out of my chair really slowly without bending my knees!"

Of her surrogacy plot and her time on Corrie, Keegan reflected: "I was a new actress when I joined. It was my first serious job and I am so grateful that they trust me with such important storylines.

"The surrogacy storyline is a big one and I am really excited about it. It's something I can really get my teeth into. I still love it as much as I did when I first started. It is like home here.

"I feel so comfortable and I know it sounds like a clichÃ©, but everyone at Corrie gets on. It is like working with your friends. I am such a lucky person."

Tina's boyfriend Tommy (Chris Fountain) nearly left the Street on Monday (September 17) after learning the news.

Hinting that the couple's future together is uncertain, Keegan added: "I think she is a bit frustrated with Tommy. He is the one who got them into debt and she has to bail them out.

"You have to remember that because of what happened to her dad, Tina knows where debt can take someone and she is desperate to wipe the slate clean.

"I think the surrogacy could pull them apart, but I would like to see them stay together. They are such a good match."

However, also acknowledging the pairs' popularity, she commented: "Every time I go out, people say to me, 'Where's Tommy?' It's the same for Chris. They've really taken to them as a couple.

"I think they work well together too. What's nice is the fact that they are best mates as well as boyfriend and girlfriend."

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan has confirmed that her surrogacy storyline on Coronation Street will continue well into next year.

Earlier this month, ITV confirmed that Weatherfield favourite Tina McIntyre will successfully become pregnant with Gary Windass's baby to give him and Izzy a child in exchange for money.

Despite the protests of boyfriend Tommy Duckworth, Tina went ahead with the plan in order to pay off heavy debts incurred by Terry, Tommy's wicked father.

Speaking to ITV.com about the length of the plot, Keegan revealed: "This storyline has many months to run and it is going to be so interesting to play. 

"I am thrilled to be given a storyline that will be a real talking point. It is an important issue which hasn't really been tackled before. I want to do it justice. It will be interesting to see if Tommy sticks around.

"I love working with Chris [Fountain] so I hope he does. And it is nice to be working with different people like Mikey [North] and Cherylee [Houston]."

Her comments suggest that Tina will commit to keeping Gary and Izzy's baby and avoid an abortion.

Doubting Tina's confidence in the surrogacy, the actress added: "I think she is being a bit stubborn and bloody minded. It is an amazing selfless thing to do but it seems she just thinks it is nine months and it will be over. 

"Having not had a baby herself she has no idea how she will feel once she is pregnant."

Coronation Street's latest twist in Tommy and Tina's story will play out next week, starting from Monday, October 29's 7.30pm episode on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Chris Fountain has admitted that his character Tommy Duckworth will be "gutted" when girlfriend Tina McIntyre discovers she is pregnant.

Tina recently decided to go ahead with plans to have a baby for Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong, and next week's episodes see the surrogacy plan finally come together as Tina gets a positive pregnancy test result.

While Tina (Michelle Keegan) and the extended Windass-Armstrong clan are delighted by the news, Tommy still struggles to adjust to the difficult situation.

Fountain told itv.com of the story development: "Tommy is gutted - he's begrudgingly present with everyone involved when Tina takes the test and reveals the positive reading. I think he is well within his rights to be gutted, as he now faces the prospect of his girlfriend for the next nine months carrying a baby for someone else. 

"It is going to have a huge impact on Tommy and Tina's life. Apart from the money, Tommy and Tina will have nothing to show for it and the sight of Gary and Izzy hugging at the news of the positive test result really makes him feel downbeat. 

"He had wanted his own child with Tina at some point, and now her first pregnancy will be for someone else."

While viewers can expect more drama for Tommy and Tina's relationship, Fountain said that he wants the pair to defy the odds and have a happy ending.

He added: "It would be incredibly sad if they split up over this, as they have never had the chance to have some fun as a couple. They had not been together long when Tommy's dad Terry Duckworth turned up and set the ball rolling for the horrendous situation they now find themselves in. 

"They have never had the chance to be carefree and happy together. I don't know how this storyline will play out, but I would love true love to prevail in the end and them to come through as a couple together."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tina McIntyre will face criticism from her neighbours when her surrogacy decision is exposed, a report has claimed.

Tina (Michelle Keegan) recently agreed to have a baby for Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong, and the plan starts to come together in tonight's (November 15) episode as she gets a positive pregnancy test result.

Although Tina's news will remain a secret on the cobbles for a short while, the Daily Star reports that her boyfriend Tommy Duckworth eventually gives the game away by blurting out the whole story during a rant at the Rovers Return.

Tina's boss Stella Price (Michelle Collins) and factory worker Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor) are apparently among the characters who speak their minds as the gossip spreads.

Claiming that Tina is "renting her womb out", Stella is quoted as saying: "It's not normal, you can't deny it. Did you really think this through?"

Meanwhile, Sally asks: "You tell me, what guy would want to settle down with a girl who can sell her own baby?"

However, Tina sticks to her guns by insisting: "This baby was made in a lab and transferred in a clinic. There was no affair or love involved."

Chris Fountain, who plays Tommy, recently admitted that his character will be "gutted" over the pregnancy news as "as he now faces the prospect of his girlfriend for the next nine months carrying a baby for someone else".

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has revealed that Tina McIntyre's boyfriend Tommy Duckworth will once again put pressure on her to pull out of her surrogacy deal.

Tina is currently carrying a baby for Gary Windass (Mikey North) and Izzy Armstrong (Cherylee Houston), but Tommy soon leaves her "very upset" by suggesting that she could still have an abortion.

Viewers will see Tommy (Chris Fountain) become increasingly concerned about Tina's pregnancy when she suffers from severe morning sickness in upcoming episodes, and matters later come to a head as she suddenly collapses.

Keegan told All About Soap: "Tina passes out, but is quite laid-back about things. However, Tommy's in a panic and he doesn't want Tina to be pregnant anymore because it's risking her health.

"They call Doctor Matt, Tina's ex - not awkward at all! They find out Tina's anaemic, which is quite common, but Tommy's worried."

Tommy feels even more unhappy when local gossip Norris Cole (Malcolm Hebden) discovers that Tina is pregnant and spreads the news around the Rovers Return.

When a surprised David Platt (Jack P Shepherd) then recalls how Tina had an abortion during their own relationship, Tommy is given food for thought.

Speaking of David's antics, Keegan added: "[Tina's] definitely not impressed. It was years ago, she was a lot younger then and wasn't ready to be a mum. Now that David's told Tommy about it, Tommy thinks abortion is an option, and Tina's very upset about it all."

Tommy later piles on the pressure for Tina to end her pregnancy for the sake of their relationship, leaving her with another impossible decision to make about her future.

Coronation Street airs these scenes in early December on ITV1.

----------

Glen1 (20-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tina McIntyre faces a massive decision next week as she must make a final choice about whether to go ahead with her surrogacy deal.

The barmaid is now carrying a baby for Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong, but when the pregnancy begins to have an adverse effect on her health, Tina's boyfriend Tommy Duckworth (Chris Fountain) urges her to have an abortion.

Tina instantly dismisses the suggestion but is later given food for thought during a candid heart-to-heart with Izzy. What will Tina decide to do?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Michelle Keegan, who plays Tina, to hear more about the latest twists to the tale.

What has Tina's surrogacy storyline been like to film so far?
"It's been really good and really eventful! I'm very grateful to have been given this storyline because it's such a big one and we've already seen lots of twists and turns in it. It's been really interesting to film."

We've heard that you recently had a meeting with a real-life surrogate mum, Jo Anderson, to discuss the storyline. Did that help with your research?
"It did 100%. Jo is a mum-of-three who's been a surrogate mother twice. She was lovely, and she explained the difference between her being a surrogate and her being a mum. I wasn't sure whether you would become attached to the baby or not, although in the storyline we've been saying that Tina isn't attached as she's doing it purely for money and to help Gary and Izzy.

"When I spoke to Jo, she told me that she felt totally detached from the baby - she knew the child wasn't hers and she was doing it as a favour, so that's the way she saw it. So that's the way I'm going to play it as Tina now, too.

"Jo also said that when she was pregnant with her own children, she found herself rubbing her bump, but when she was a surrogate mum carrying the other children, she didn't really touch her bump. It was really interesting to hear the little differences like that."

In next week's episodes, the pregnancy seems to be taking its toll on Tina and she faints. What can you tell us about that?
"I don't think Tina realised the impact that pregnancy was going to have on her body, and I don't think Tommy did either. She feels sick and she faints, and that's when she has to get checked over by the doctor.

"Tommy doesn't react well to this at all, as he's really worried. As far as Tommy is concerned, if this pregnancy is affecting Tina's health then something has to be done. He thinks there's not enough money in the world to make it worth putting your health at risk."


Â© ITV


How does Tina feel when Tommy then urges her to have an abortion?
"Well, she doesn't like to be pressurised - not at all! When Tommy suggests it, she just thinks that abortion isn't an option."

How do Izzy and Gary react to Tommy's latest interference?
"Obviously they're not very happy. The fact that Tina is pregnant means that it's very late in the day to start having second thoughts. But you'll see that Tina and Izzy have a bit of a talk in the back room of The Rovers. Tina tells Izzy all about Tommy's frustrations and his problems with the surrogacy deal. Izzy actually understands, because the issue is with Tina's health. Izzy then says that she and Gary can just start again with someone else.

"That makes Tina question everything even more. She wonders how Tommy - someone she really loves - can be so quick to make demands, while Izzy is able to see it from someone else's point of view. Izzy says, 'If it's affecting your health, I'd rather you do whatever you want to do and we'll still be friends'. It's going to be a tough decision for Tina to make, whatever happens."

Next week's episodes also see the surrogacy deal become public knowledge on the street. Does Tina find that difficult to deal with?
"Well, obviously Tina didn't want anyone knowing the truth. She's not impressed at all, because it's Tommy who announces it when he loses his temper at The Rovers. At first it seems that Tina might find it difficult, but then she says that it's got nothing to do with anyone else.

"I think Tina has got her head screwed on and she's just concentrating on looking forward. She thinks this situation only concerns her, Tommy, Gary and Izzy, so she isn't interested in what other people say. Tina is quite a strong person and she doesn't let anyone else's opinion affect her decisions. It's a bit like water off a duck's back at the minute!"

Is there anyone in particular who gossips about it?
"Obviously Norris! He makes a few comments. Other people are speaking about it too, but I don't think Tina really cares."

Looking back, do you think Tina should have just accepted Rita's offer of a loan to clear Tommy's debts, rather than going ahead with the surrogacy?
"No, because then she'd be in debt with Rita! Because Rita is her friend, she doesn't want to owe her money. I think Tina just sees the surrogacy as her only option and her only way to start afresh.

"She's not just doing it for the money anymore, either. She's also doing it for Gary and Izzy now, because obviously she's struck up a bit of a relationship with them and the Windass family. She wants to help them out."

How do you feel about sharing so many scenes with Barbara Knox, who plays Rita?
"Oh God, I love it and I always have from day one. I've been working with Barbara for five years now and I always get really excited about it. I always know it's going to be a good scene with Barbara, and I really look up to her. She's a really nice lady and she's a really good friend as well."


Â© ITV


After so many dramas, do you think Tina and Tommy can ever be a strong and united couple?
"Yeah, I hope so! I hope this can make them stronger, depending on what happens. Fingers crossed they'll stay together."

Tina also has some more scenes with David next week as they confide in each other over their respective relationship troubles. Is there still a spark between them?
"Well, I really love working with Jack who plays David - he's a bit like my comfort blanket because I originally came into the show as his girlfriend. I really miss having lots of scenes with him, so when I do work with him, I have a right laugh.

"As for whether there's still a spark between them, I don't know. They're really good friends because they grew up together and they've been through so much. It's hard to say whether there is still a spark between them or whether it's just a friendship. I'd like to say there's still a spark, because David is her first love."

Storylines are often planned really far in advance, so have Corrie told you how the surrogacy plot will end?
"No, not really. We've heard a few options of what might happen, but nothing is in concrete yet. It'll be just as much a surprise to us as it will be to the viewers!"

Is Tina going to be busy at Christmas this year?
"It's a quiet one for her this year as she's in The Rovers working! There's no big Christmas storyline for her this year, but I do get a scene on Christmas Day."

Will Tina get involved in Tyrone and Kirsty's domestic abuse storyline again?
"Not at the minute, but I know that Tina is going to get involved again further on down the line. Obviously Tyrone and Fiz are striking up a bit of a friendship again, and Tina is going to get involved in that storyline. So we'll see!"


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2Db5J36PP

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has revealed that her current storyline has changed her views on surrogacy.

The actress's character Tina McIntyre is currently carrying a baby for Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong in an ongoing plot for the Weatherfield soap.

Appearing on ITV1's This Morning today (December 12), Keegan spoke further about a meeting she had with real-life surrogate mum Jo Anderson to research the storyline.

Keegan explained: "I met a lady called Jo who was amazing. No-one really talks about surrogacy, it's a bit of a taboo subject. She basically said, 'I've had my own children and I wanted to help other people have children'. 

"I couldn't get my head around it at first, but when she told me the storiesâ¦ it's just amazing."

She continued: "I would never rule it out now, ever. If someone really needed my help I would never rule that out... or if I needed [a surrogate], yeah, 100%."

Keegan added that she is delighted to now be wearing Coronation Street's on-set baby bump.

"It's been round the whole cast," she joked. "But I love it, I've been waiting for that bump for years."

Asked whether the story has made her broody, the 25-year-old replied: "Yeah, I'm always broody anyway - I love kids!"

Coronation Street continues tonight (December 12) at 7.30pm on ITV1. 

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2ErRmCgRV

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has told Digital Spy that she wants her character Tina McIntyre to reunite with Tommy Duckworth.

Tina split from Tommy (Chris Fountain) a few weeks ago following weeks of rows over her surrogacy plan, but they have recently got back on friendly terms amid their shared concern for Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall).

Keegan told Digital Spy: "I love Tommy and Tina together. They are friends at the minute because they're looking after Tyrone, but who knows? 

"At the minute, I'm looking at the scripts and they're not together, and I haven't heard they're getting back together, but I hope they will do. They're a great couple."

Asked whether she would like the pair to have a child of their own once Tina has given birth to Gary and Izzy's baby, the actress replied: "I think they're too young. They moved in after a month of being with each other, but that's what happens in soap. 

"I think they're too young at the minute and they need to enjoy being a couple, because as soon as Tina and Tommy got together, there was all that drama of Tommy's dad coming in, the debt and the loan shark. 

"That's when they split up, so I do think they need time to just be a couple and be happy."

Coronation Street continues tomorrow (January 18) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has admitted that she is worried about filming her character giving birth.

The actress plays Tina McIntyre, who is pregnant after agreeing to act as a surrogate mum for friends Izzy Armstrong and Gary Windass.

"I am starting to feel a little terrified. I'm already thinking about giving birth and how I'm going to play it," Keegan told the Daily Star Sunday.

"Soap births are always so dramatic and I'm sure this one will be no *different. But I'm feeling really lucky to have such a great storyline.

"It's making me very broody. There seem to be so many babies on the set at the moment, which isn't helping. I've always said I've wanted four children."

Keegan is currently reported to be dating former TOWIE star Mark Wright, although she has chosen to remain silent about the matter.

----------


## parkerman

Does she realise she won't actually be giving birth herself???

----------

alan45 (20-01-2013), lizann (21-01-2013), tammyy2j (21-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

she is turning like kym marsh commenting on everything

----------


## alan45

Michelle Keegan has apparently caused continuity issues for Coronation Street producers after taking a holiday.

The actress, who is currently in the middle of filming her character Tina McIntyre's surrogacy storyline, returned from a holiday in Dubai with a sun tan. She went on vacation with boyfriend Mark Wright.


"I didn't sunbathe because I'm supposed to be in the middle of a pregnancy," she told the Daily Star.

"So I was good and tried not to go as dark as I normally go. I put factor 30 sunscreen on."

However, Keegan revealed that the make-up department was forced to swiftly lighten her new darker complexion.

"They put a tinted moisturiser, two shades lighter than my real tone and white powder, onto my hands, neck and face," she added.




The Weatherfield star further divulged that the crew has "panicked" before after she went on a break.

She recalled: "I remember two years ago when Tina was depressed, I only went away for four days but I came back quite dark and [the] make-up [department] panicked.

"They sent an email asking if it could be written that Tina had been on a sun bed or got a fake tan."

----------


## alan45

Michelle Keegan has apparently caused continuity issues for Coronation Street producers after taking a holiday.

The actress, who is currently in the middle of filming her character Tina McIntyre's surrogacy storyline, returned from a holiday in Dubai with a sun tan. She went on vacation with boyfriend Mark Wright.


"I didn't sunbathe because I'm supposed to be in the middle of a pregnancy," she told the Daily Star.

"So I was good and tried not to go as dark as I normally go. I put factor 30 sunscreen on."

However, Keegan revealed that the make-up department was forced to swiftly lighten her new darker complexion.

"They put a tinted moisturiser, two shades lighter than my real tone and white powder, onto my hands, neck and face," she added.




The Weatherfield star further divulged that the crew has "panicked" before after she went on a break.

She recalled: "I remember two years ago when Tina was depressed, I only went away for four days but I came back quite dark and [the] make-up [department] panicked.

"They sent an email asking if it could be written that Tina had been on a sun bed or got a fake tan."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan will reportedly be offered a new Â£300,000 deal to keep her in the soap.

New producer Stuart Blackburn wants the actress, who plays Tina McIntyre, to sign a three-year contract when her current deal ends in November.

The move comes following rumours that Keegan is considering moving to London to be near boyfriend Mark Wright and "spread her wings" professionally.

An ITV source told the Daily Star Sunday: "Stuart is keen to negotiate a new contract with Michelle. He sees her as a very *important cast member and wants her there for the long term.

"Three-year contracts are virtually unheard of at ITV these days but it shows how much they value her.

"The writers are hoping she'll *commit to the Street long-term as she's a great character to write for and they want to give her some major storylines."

Keegan recently spoke of her desire to star in a period drama like The Tudors or Downton Abbey.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan will reportedly be offered a new Â£300,000 deal to keep her in the soap.

New producer Stuart Blackburn wants the actress, who plays Tina McIntyre, to sign a three-year contract when her current deal ends in November.

The move comes following rumours that Keegan is considering moving to London to be near boyfriend Mark Wright and "spread her wings" professionally.

An ITV source told the Daily Star Sunday: "Stuart is keen to negotiate a new contract with Michelle. He sees her as a very *important cast member and wants her there for the long term.

"Three-year contracts are virtually unheard of at ITV these days but it shows how much they value her.

"The writers are hoping she'll *commit to the Street long-term as she's a great character to write for and they want to give her some major storylines."

Keegan recently spoke of her desire to star in a period drama like The Tudors or Downton Abbey.

----------


## Perdita

Corrie star Michelle Keegan has revealed that Gary Windass will become "confused" over his feelings for her character Tina McIntyre.

Tina is currently at the centre of a surrogacy storyline as she is carrying a baby for Gary (Mikey North) and his girlfriend Izzy Armstrong (Cherylee Houston).

Speaking on ITV's This Morning today (March 12), Keegan confirmed that Gary will make the situation all the more complicated in upcoming episodes.

Keegan explained: "Obviously she's carrying Gary's baby for him and Izzy. I think he's beginning to get confused. 

"I think he starts feeling things for Tina that shouldn't really be there. Izzy gets upset."

Discussing the possibility of Tina wanting to keep the couple's baby in the long-run, the actress continued: "Initially that's what I thought - that Tina would want to keep the baby. I don't know, I've heard lots of things on what's going to happen and how it's going to end. I actually don't know what's true yet!"

Tina split from boyfriend Tommy Duckworth (Chris Fountain) last year as the surrogacy plan tore them apart.

Keegan said: "I actually don't know what's going to happen with Tommy and Tina. I want them to get back together, and I think the public want them to get back together.

"I've done a few scenes with Chris recently now where they're actually really good friends. It feels really weird, because one minute we're thinking as a couple and he puts his arm over me. 

"But now it's, 'Hang on, we're not a couple, you can't do that'. We're so used to acting like that, so hopefully in the future they'll get back together."

Coronation Street continues tomorrow (March 13) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

tammyy2j (12-03-2013)

----------


## alan45

MICHELLE Keegan appeared on This Morning to talk about her upcoming Corrie storylines and confirmed TWO people will die in the Rovers’ Return fire.
Michelle, who plays pregnant barmaid Tina McIntyre, chatted to hosts Phillip Schofield and Holly Willoughby about the blaze, which will be on screen next week.
“We do lose two people in the fire,” she revealed.
“But I'm not going to say anything more, because I will open my mouth...”

Actress Shobna Gulati, who plays Sunita Alahan, has already filmed her final scenes, while landlady Stella Price is another character who will be trapped in the pub, while her ex Karl Munro rushes in to rescue her.
Thankfully Michelle won’t be caught in the fire, especially as her character Tina is more than halfway through her pregnancy, where she is acting as a surrogate mother for Gary and Izzy. And Michelle says she is surprised at how much she’s enjoying wearing her prosthetic belly on screen.
“I love the bump, especially in this weather!” she joked. “I’m gonna be sad when it goes.”

And the stunning 25-year-old, who will be up for her fifth consecutive Sexiest Female gong at the British Soap Awards next month, also revealed it is only recently that she has felt comfortable in her own skin.
"I do think it’s an age thing - this time three years ago I was not comfortable at all, I was constantly covering up,” she admitted.
“I think I'm now more grown up and I just think 'live your life’. As long as you're happy that's all that matters."

----------


## alan45

MICHELLE Keegan appeared on This Morning to talk about her upcoming Corrie storylines and confirmed TWO people will die in the Roversâ Return fire.
Michelle, who plays pregnant barmaid Tina McIntyre, chatted to hosts Phillip Schofield and Holly Willoughby about the blaze, which will be on screen next week.
âWe do lose two people in the fire,â she revealed.
âBut I'm not going to say anything more, because I will open my mouth...â

Actress Shobna Gulati, who plays Sunita Alahan, has already filmed her final scenes, while landlady Stella Price is another character who will be trapped in the pub, while her ex Karl Munro rushes in to rescue her.
Thankfully Michelle wonât be caught in the fire, especially as her character Tina is more than halfway through her pregnancy, where she is acting as a surrogate mother for Gary and Izzy. And Michelle says she is surprised at how much sheâs enjoying wearing her prosthetic belly on screen.
âI love the bump, especially in this weather!â she joked. âIâm gonna be sad when it goes.â

And the stunning 25-year-old, who will be up for her fifth consecutive Sexiest Female gong at the British Soap Awards next month, also revealed it is only recently that she has felt comfortable in her own skin.
"I do think itâs an age thing - this time three years ago I was not comfortable at all, I was constantly covering up,â she admitted.
âI think I'm now more grown up and I just think 'live your lifeâ. As long as you're happy that's all that matters."

----------


## lizann

tina is good with tommy or david i think

----------


## Perdita

How will a pregnant Tina react when her flat is ransacked? Michelle Keegan teases how her fiesty character is coping with being a surrogate for Izzy and Gary...
(Warning, this interview contains storyline spoilers)

Question: How is Tina feeling about her surrogacy at the moment?

Answer: The surrogacy is running very smoothly. Sheâs going through it on her own, but her and Tommy are back to being friends now, and sheâs very close to to the Windasses/Armstrongs so everythingâs going to plan.

Q: How is she coping in the wake of the fire and losing her barmaidâs job at The Rovers?

A: Obviously money is tight and sheâs living on her own, but Gary asks Owen to give her more shifts which helps, sheâs really grateful for his support.

Q: What happens at the baby scan?

A: She tries to stay detached from the situation, which is why she doesnât really look at the screen. She wants Gary and Izzy to share the moment as a couple, sheâs doing this for them and she doesnât want to grow attached to the baby. When Gary asks her to tell him the sex she just takes it with a pinch of salt, she knows Gary wants to find out the sex of the baby but she knows itâs not her place to say yes or no, itâs on Izzyâs shoulders.

Q: Does she have any fears sheâll find it difficult to give up the baby when he is born?

A: No sheâs had no fears, she thinks itâs going to be fine. Itâs a business arrangement for Tina, she knows itâs not her baby and she knows what she has to do. Sheâs not confused by the emotions one bit... but maybe she hasnât thought far enough down the line.

Q: What happens when Tina gets home and finds out her flat has been broken into?

A: Sheâs very confused as to why itâs happened and whoâs done it. Straight away she calls the police, sheâs quite scared because she lives on her own and obviously sheâs upset that theyâve taken her dadâs ring. Thatâs what sheâs most upset about, not the damage to the flat.

Q: How does she feel about Gary staying over to protect her?

A: Sheâs a bit confused as to why Gary would offer to do that, but as soon as he says it was Izzyâs idea she accepts itâs fine. She sees it as them both just looking out for her.

Q: How do you think Tina will cope with living on the same street as the child she has carried?

A: I think sheâs got her head round that, she knows sheâll be living on the same street as he baby but at the same time at the moment sheâs just taking every day as it comes. Maybe she hasnât put enough thought into it, as the only reason she got into this was to pay off Tommyâs debts. Maybe she hasnât looked at the big picture yet.

Q: Does Tina still have feelings for Tommy?

A: I think Tommy and Tina are always going to have feelings for each other. I think because they only broke up over Tommy being unhappy with her becoming a surrogate, they havenât stopped loving each other, you can see that with the way they are around each other.

Q: Does she hope that they will get back together?

A: I think deep down she is hoping theyâll get back together, but the only thing sheâs concentrating on at the moment is the surrogacy and the health of the baby.

Q: What's it like wearing the baby bump?

A: The best thing about wearing the baby bump is it keeps me warm! Iâve also been quite a broody person so itâs nice to have the bump and wear maternity clothes around the bump, itâs quite cute. The worst things are it makes it quite awkward to go to the toilet and it takes longer to get changed in the morning!

Q: How are you feeling about filming the birth scenes?

A: Iâm quite excited about filming the birth scenes, I watch One Born Every Minute quite a lot, so Iâm looking forward to it. 

Q: Are you looking forward to working on set with a baby?

A: I am looking forward to working with a baby, obviously I work with baby Ruby (Tyroneâs baby) quite a lot and I really enjoy that. I love kids so Iâm quite excited about it, the only things is you canât control them on set, so if Iâm doing a scene where Iâm worried about my lines it could be tricky, but other than that Iâm well up for it!

----------


## Perdita

ichelle Keegan has been signed off work from Coronation Street for the rest of the week after being taken ill with a "mystery virus".

Filming has consequently been delayed on storylines involving the 25-year-old, who plays Tina McIntyre in the ITV soap, with scriptwriters believed to be drawing up a new schedule at the last minute to work around the problem.

According to The Mirror, Keegan - who is currently dating Mark Wright - was last seen on set on Wednesday (April 17) looking "distressed" before being sent home.

A spokesman for Coronation Street said: "She had a virus and saw a doctor who sent her home. It is nothing too serious, we are hopeful she will be back on set next week."

A source added that Keegan's illness was "bad news".

"We have been doing scenes in the new Rovers Return and other smaller stuff with Michelle," they said. "But now we have ground to a halt on her storyline.

"We are desperately trying to move things around and get other actors in at the last minute so we don't waste time."

Keegan recently caused a stir when a picture of naked breasts appeared on her Instagram account, but she subsequently denied it was her in the image.

----------


## Perdita

ichelle Keegan has been signed off work from Coronation Street for the rest of the week after being taken ill with a "mystery virus".

Filming has consequently been delayed on storylines involving the 25-year-old, who plays Tina McIntyre in the ITV soap, with scriptwriters believed to be drawing up a new schedule at the last minute to work around the problem.

According to The Mirror, Keegan - who is currently dating Mark Wright - was last seen on set on Wednesday (April 17) looking "distressed" before being sent home.

A spokesman for Coronation Street said: "She had a virus and saw a doctor who sent her home. It is nothing too serious, we are hopeful she will be back on set next week."

A source added that Keegan's illness was "bad news".

"We have been doing scenes in the new Rovers Return and other smaller stuff with Michelle," they said. "But now we have ground to a halt on her storyline.

"We are desperately trying to move things around and get other actors in at the last minute so we don't waste time."

Keegan recently caused a stir when a picture of naked breasts appeared on her Instagram account, but she subsequently denied it was her in the image.

----------


## alan45

CORRIE cracker Michelle Keegan is quitting the Street, The Sun can reveal.
The star, 25, will leave next year after telling ITV bosses she wants to play other roles â and fancies Downton Abbey.
Michelle â who has played feisty Tina McIntyre since 2007 â insists she will not be leaving Manchester for London, despite hooking up with The Only Way Is Essex star Mark Wright.
A friend said: âThis is totally Michelleâs decision and what is best for her career. It has nothing to do with wanting to spend more time with Mark.â
 Michelle Keegan has played Tina McIntyre since 2007
Michelle â four times voted Sexiest Female at the British Soap Awards â had wanted to leave when her contract ends in November. She was persuaded to stay until May for a dramatic exit.
A show insider said: âThis was her first proper acting job. She is really grateful for that, but feels the timeâs right to do something new.â
Michelle said recently: âI really want to do a period drama â something like The Tudors or Downton Abbey.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz2QxP3ejMs

----------

Dazzle (20-04-2013), lizann (20-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan is to leave the soap, according to a tabloid report.

The Tina McIntyre actress, 25, is apparently interested in other TV roles and will depart the Manchester serial in 2014.

A source told The Sun: "This was her first proper acting job. She is really grateful for that, but feels the time's right to do something new."

Keegan allegedly wanted to exit Corrie when her contract ends in November, but will now likely leave in May next year.

Another insider added that her decision isn't down to her relationship with London-based boyfriend Mark Wright.

They said: "This is totally Michelle's decision and what is best for her career. It has nothing to do with wanting to spend more time with Mark."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan is to leave the soap, according to a tabloid report.

The Tina McIntyre actress, 25, is apparently interested in other TV roles and will depart the Manchester serial in 2014.

A source told The Sun: "This was her first proper acting job. She is really grateful for that, but feels the time's right to do something new."

Keegan allegedly wanted to exit Corrie when her contract ends in November, but will now likely leave in May next year.

Another insider added that her decision isn't down to her relationship with London-based boyfriend Mark Wright.

They said: "This is totally Michelle's decision and what is best for her career. It has nothing to do with wanting to spend more time with Mark."

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan has confirmed reports that she has quit Coronation Street.

The actress, who appeared on screens as feisty Tina McIntyre in 2008 and has been voted 'Sexiest Female' four times at the British Soap Awards, will leave next year after six years with the soap.

Keegan told itv.com: "I have had the most amazing six years at Coronation Street and it was such a difficult decision to leave. But I felt it was the right time for me to make the next step in my career.

"I will miss Tina and will always be grateful to ITV and Coronation Street for giving me such an amazing role to play for my first ever acting job. Most of all I will miss the amazing people who work on the show, my acting colleagues, cast, crew, producers and writing team. I have met people who I know will be friends for life.

"I am very excited about what the coming months hold for Tina and what the future has in store for me."

Producer Stuart Blackburn added: "There is more than a year of drama to come for Tina McIntyre before we bid farewell to Michelle and plans are already being made for what will be a powerful and gripping story.

"We will be sorry to see Michelle go but wish her every success for the future."


Tina has been involved in a number of dramatic storylines since appearing on the cobbles, including her turbulent relationship with David Platt that resulted in an abortion, the death of her father Joe McIntyre and accusing his partner Gail Platt of murder, and most recently acting as surrogate for Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong.

Keegan is currently dating former The Only Way Is Essex star Mark Wright. However, a friend of the actress told The Sun: "This is totally Michelle's decision and what is best for her career. It has nothing to do with wanting to spend more time with Mark."

The 25-year-old was reportedly keen to leave when her contract expires in November, but show bosses persuaded her to stay another six months to May 2014.

A source from the soap told the newspaper: "This was her first proper acting job. She is really grateful for that, but feels the time's right to do something new."

Keegan has previously said she wants to explore more dramatic roles, saying: "I really want to do a period drama - something like The Tudors or Downton Abbey."

----------

lizann (20-04-2013)

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan is to leave the soap, according to a tabloid report.
> 
> The Tina McIntyre actress, 25, is apparently interested in other TV roles and will depart the Manchester serial in 2014.
> 
> A source told The Sun: "This was her first proper acting job. She is really grateful for that, but feels the time's right to do something new."
> 
> Keegan allegedly wanted to exit Corrie when her contract ends in November, but will now likely leave in May next year.
> 
> Another insider added that her decision isn't down to her relationship with London-based boyfriend Mark Wright.
> ...


DUPLICATE POST This is just the Digital Spy rehash of my original post from THe Sun.

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## parkerman

So, Perdy rehashes Digital Spy's rehash of Alan's rehash of the Sun's rehash of Michelle's story......

----------


## alan45

> So, Perdy rehashes Digital Spy's rehash of Alan's rehash of the Sun's rehash of Michelle's story......


Mine was a direct lift of the one from the Sun. Totally unedited and credited to the Sun

----------


## lizann

she could join towie with mark now  :Stick Out Tongue: 

tina was a good character when she first joined then she changed so not fussed she is leaving

----------


## lizann

she could join towie with mark now  :Stick Out Tongue: 

tina was a good character when she first joined then she changed so not fussed she is leaving

----------


## lizann

> ichelle Keegan has been signed off work from Coronation Street for the rest of the week after being taken ill with a "mystery virus".
> 
> Filming has consequently been delayed on storylines involving the 25-year-old, who plays Tina McIntyre in the ITV soap, with scriptwriters believed to be drawing up a new schedule at the last minute to work around the problem.
> 
> According to The Mirror, Keegan - who is currently dating Mark Wright - was last seen on set on Wednesday (April 17) looking "distressed" before being sent home.
> 
> A spokesman for Coronation Street said: "She had a virus and saw a doctor who sent her home. It is nothing too serious, we are hopeful she will be back on set next week."
> 
> A source added that Keegan's illness was "bad news".
> ...


so off sick this week and now she is leaving too, hope it isn't serious

----------


## lizann

> ichelle Keegan has been signed off work from Coronation Street for the rest of the week after being taken ill with a "mystery virus".
> 
> Filming has consequently been delayed on storylines involving the 25-year-old, who plays Tina McIntyre in the ITV soap, with scriptwriters believed to be drawing up a new schedule at the last minute to work around the problem.
> 
> According to The Mirror, Keegan - who is currently dating Mark Wright - was last seen on set on Wednesday (April 17) looking "distressed" before being sent home.
> 
> A spokesman for Coronation Street said: "She had a virus and saw a doctor who sent her home. It is nothing too serious, we are hopeful she will be back on set next week."
> 
> A source added that Keegan's illness was "bad news".
> ...


so off sick this week and now she is leaving too, hope it isn't serious

----------


## alan45

Michelle Keegan has reportedly urged Coronation Street bosses to leave the door open for her possible return.

The actress announced yesterday that she is quitting her role as Tina McIntyre, but has apparently asked producers not to kill her character off when she exits screens in May next year.


According to The Mirror, she told a friend: "I'd love them to leave the role open for me. It's time to move on but I love the character and definitely wouldn't rule out coming back."

Keegan wants to explore other acting roles after her Corrie departure, having previously expressed an interest in starring in a period drama such as Downton Abbey.

"It was such a difficult decision to leave, but I felt it was the right time for me to make the next step in my career," she said of her exit.



"I will miss Tina and will always be grateful to ITV and Coronation Street for giving me such an amazing role to play for my first ever acting job.

"Most of all I will miss the amazing people who work on the show, my acting colleagues, cast, crew, producers and writing team. I have met people who I know will be friends for life.

"I am very excited about what the coming months hold for Tina and what the future has in store for me."

Tina, who is currently acting as a surrogate for Izzy Armstrong and Gary Windass, will give birth early next month.

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## tammyy2j

> So, Perdy rehashes Digital Spy's rehash of Alan's rehash of the Sun's rehash of Michelle's story......


Also was there really any need for a new thread considering there is a thread for Tina/Michelle already

----------

Perdita (21-04-2013)

----------


## alan45

> Also was there really any need for a new thread considering there is a thread for Tina/Michelle already


I think there was as this was news about her leaving. There are many characters who for some reason have numerous threads dedicated to them. No doubt had I not posted it as a new thread someone else would have.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tina McIntyre will give birth early after she goes into labour in the middle of the Rovers Return.

The barmaid, who is acting as a surrogate for Gary Windass (Mikey North) and Izzy Armstrong (Cherylee Houston), will give birth to a baby boy called Jake, reports the Daily Star.

As Tina (Michelle Keegan) and baby Jake are forced to stay in hospital due to the premature birth, there is speculation back on the cobbles that Tina and Gary have been having an affair. 

In reality, Gary has just developed feelings for Tina since she has been carrying his baby. However, his growing obsession with her has not gone unnoticed by several people, including his partner Izzy.

Michelle Keegan recently confirmed that she is leaving Coronation Street.

The 25-year-old was reportedly keen to leave when her contract expires in November, but show bosses persuaded her to stay another six months to May 2014.

----------

tammyy2j (09-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Tina McIntyre will leave Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong devastated when she refuses to hand over their baby.

Tina's decision will send shock waves through Weatherfield and divide several of the street residents, the Daily Star reports.

Tina (Michelle Keegan) is currently carrying a baby for Gary (Mikey North) and Izzy (Cherylee Houston).

However, after Tina gives birth early in the Rovers Return, she decides to keep him for herself.

In scenes to be aired next month Tina tells them the baby - who she decides to name Joe after her dad - is hers and she will never hand him over.

Tina's friend Rita Tanner (Barbara Knox) will even offer to come up with the cash to repay Izzy's dad Owen for the money he paid Tina to be a surrogate.

The new mum will face a backlash from the Windass clan and will even be thrown out of her flat, which is paid for by Owen.

Desperate to keep her baby, Tina will threaten court action and supportive Rita reportedly offers to pay her fees.

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2013), Glen1 (10-05-2013), tammyy2j (09-05-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> Tina McIntyre will leave Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong devastated when she refuses to hand over their baby.


Who could have guessed that would happen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe she runs away with the baby and that is her exit

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan has revealed that it's Tommy who Tina wants by her side when she goes into labour two months early at the Rovers reopening.

"When she gets into the ambulance she asks for Tommy, and from that point Tommyâs always there," said Michelle.

Tina is terrified as she is rushed to hospital with the baby on its way.

"Going through all this alone has made Tina realise how much she does need Tommy in her life."

Michelle added: "Tommy and Tina have got issues to sort out. From the very beginning there was a lot of drama centred around their relationship and I think now itâs time to rebuild their relationship and just have fun as a young couple."

As Gary and Izzy are at each others throats following the revelation of Gary's shock kiss attempt, Tina has a predicament on her hands. Will she hand over the baby she has carried for seven months to a family at loggerheads? 

"If Tina feels itâs the right decision to make then sheâll stand by it and fight for the baby," said Michelle, "I donât think sheâd want the baby to go to an unhappy home..."

----------


## Perdita

Corrie actress Michelle Keegan has spoken about her current surrogacy plot in the soap.

The 25-year-old described Tina McIntyre's surrogacy as "a great storyline to be part of".

In an interview with New magazine, the actress explained: "I hope I've done it justice. I didn't want to get it wrong."

The actress also revealed that she "did a lot of research" into the plot, which sees Tina devastating Gary Windass and Izzy Armstrong when she refuses to hand over her surrogate baby to the couple.

"I did a lot of research into the area and I've learned a lot about why people want to be surrogate mums," said Keegan. "Because, at first, I couldn't understand why they would. It's been really interesting."

Keegan also commented on the news that she will be exiting the show next year, saying that it was "such a difficult decision to leave".

"I've had the most amazing time," she continued. "I know I'll really miss everybody. But this was my first acting job and it really feels like the right time for me to go and try something different.


"In the meantime, there's still a long way to go for Tina and, right now, that's what I have to concentrate on. I am looking forward to everything that's coming up and excited about what Tina's exit storyline will be."

The actress, who won 'Sexiest Female' at the British Soap Awards this weekend for the fifth year in a row, also said that although she doesn't find her sex symbol status embarrassing, she struggles to understand why she warrants the label.

"I just don't get it," said Keegan, who is currently dating former The Only Way Is Essex star Mark Wright. "Today I'm in a onesie. I don't feel sexy at all."

The actress, who is said to not have any plans to move in with Wright, also admitted that she has "always been broody" and said: "I definitely want to have a baby one day."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has revealed that she wants to take on a "darker" role after she exits the ITV soap next year.

The 25-year-old actress, who plays Tina McIntyre, also said that she is unsure as to how her character will be leaving.

She told Sunday World: "I'd like a darker role but have no plans to move to London. But I wouldn't leave the UK either. I couldn't leave my dogs."

Keegan, who won 'Sexiest Soap Star' for the fifth consecutive year at last month's British Soap Awards, said that she wants "to try different things" after she leaves Weatherfield in May 2014.

Keegan admitted that she "would like the door to be left open" for Tina but added: "It's up to the writers at the end of the day, and I know they will come up with something great."

Last week, Tina went into labour two months early in a surrogate storyline that saw her carrying a baby for Gary and Izzy.

"I do love it when Tina has something dramatic going on," added Keegan. "As an actress you much prefer that to just serving someone a drink in The Rovers."

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan  has revealed concerns that fans will turn against her Coronation Street character after upcoming episodes.

The actress fears a backlash from viewers after a storyline that has seen her character Tina McIntyre act as a surrogate for Izzy Armstrong and Gary Windass, only to refuse to hand over the baby after the birth.

She told the Daily Star: "There will be some big catfights coming up soon over the baby and I think Tina is going to take the brunt of it.

"I think people will turn on her a little bit, which is gutting for me because I don't like Tina being hated."

Keegan - who researched surrogacy before tackling the storyline - insisted that Tina is not a bad person.

"I don't think of her as a villain. She's just a girl who got emotionally attached to a baby," she said.

"Hopefully she'll get back to her old self soon. That's what I'd like to see happen."

The 25-year-old will leave the soap after six years next summer and has admitted that while she would like her character to "go out with a bang", she wants Tina to exit as a "good person".

----------

parkerman (10-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Calm down dear, it's not real!

----------

alan45 (10-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

if gary is the dad could he sue for custody?

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street barmaid Tina McIntyre finally has second thoughts over her decision to keep Gary and Izzy's baby next week.

When a devastated Izzy (Cherylee Houston) announces that she is calling off the fight for 'Joe', Tina is suddenly plagued with doubts over whether she is doing the right thing. But can she really give up the youngster after developing such a strong bond with him?

Here, Michelle Keegan - who plays Tina - previews her character's surprise change of heart.

What are Tina's feelings for baby Joe at this stage?
"Tina is insanely protective over him. She's certainly becoming emotionally attached to him. She feels like her maternal instincts are really starting to kick in now that he's actually been born. Tina also knows how vulnerable the baby is at this stage, so she just feels incredibly motherly towards him.

"Tina has also been told that she can breastfeed the baby. At first it wasn't going great because the baby wasn't taking milk, but then it got better and she started to bond with him even more."

Does Tina feel as though the baby really is hers?
"Tina knows that technically the baby isn't biologically hers, but because she's carried him for so long and given birth to him, she feels such an attachment. By law the baby is also hers too, so she finds it hard to escape that fact."

How big a part did Gary and Izzy's split play in Tina's decision to keep the baby?
"That played a massive part. It influenced her behaviour towards the baby once he was born, because she couldn't escape the knowledge that his biological parents were no longer together. Tina thought the baby would be going to a stable family unit and of course that's no longer the case. 

"Tina came from a broken home and she didn't want that to happen to the baby as well. The only reason she went ahead with the surrogacy in the first place was because she thought Izzy and Gary were a solid couple."

How does Tina feel about the reaction she's getting over her decision?
"Everyone around Tina thinks she's in the wrong and is making a mistake - even Tommy. But Tommy is standing by her because he doesn't want to lose her again. In Tina's mind she's doing the right thing for the baby and in her heart it feels right, so she really doesn't care what people are saying at this stage."

Izzy has asked Gary to move back in with her. How does this influence the way Tina is feeling?
"It doesn't affect her straight away, but she does feel daunted by it as they go back to being the unit they once were. It does scare Tina, but she's entirely set on keeping baby Joe."

How does Tina feel when she gets notification of her first court appearance to fight for the baby?
"I think reality hits home at this point when she realises exactly what she's going to have to go through to fight for the baby. She knows she's going to have to go through with it now."

How worried is Tina about Rita giving up her life savings to fund the court battle?
"Rita has always seen Tina as her daughter and Tina knows that. She really appreciates all Rita does for her, but she won't let her spend all of her savings on this."

How does Tina react when Izzy turns up at the hospital and announces that she won't fight her anymore? Does Tina feel like she's won?
"No she doesn't feel like she's won, she's hit by the realisation that she's doing wrong. Izzy decides to give up the fight and sacrifice her own happiness so that the baby won't be pulled backwards and forwards, and that's when Tina realises Izzy is a true mum."

Tina has plenty of time to have a baby of her own in the future, while this could be Izzy and Gary's last chance. How much does that influence Tina's feelings?
"I think Tina is just looking after her own situation at the minute and her bond with Joe. That's the only thing she can focus on. She isn't able to focus on the bigger picture."

How difficult would it be for Tina to give up Joe at this point?
"It would be insanely difficult. She's so attached to him and more than anything she's blinded by her love for him. She thinks she's doing the right thing for everyone."

Could Tina stick around on the street if she decided to give him up?
"In a way she would because she would want to see Joe growing up, but then it would also be so difficult to see him with Izzy and Garyâ¦"

How will Tina cope going back to life without the baby if this happens?
"I think Tina would have no choice but to get back to reality and get on with it, which she is really good at doing."

How is everything going with Tina and Tommy?
"They've always loved each other. The reason they separated wasn't because they didn't love each other but because Tommy couldn't handle the surrogacy. So the feelings haven't changed and they've just picked up where they left off. Tina can't imagine a life without him."

----------


## lizann

some rumours on twitter and facebook suggest tina will become pregnant by david platt and leave with her own kid next year

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's surrogacy plot will finally come to a conclusion over the coming weeks.

Tina McIntyre will eventually decide to do the right thing and hand over baby Jake to his biological parents, the Daily Star reports.


Â© ITV
Tina with baby 'Joe'


Viewers will know that Izzy (Cherylee Houston) and Gary (Mikey North) were left devastated when Tina (Michelle Keegan) decided she couldn't part with the baby she has renamed Joe.

However, when a heartbroken Izzy announces that she is calling off the fight for 'Joe', Tina is suddenly plagued with doubts over whether she is doing the right thing. 

After being hit by the realisation that what she is doing is wrong, Tina eventually agrees to give up her rights to the baby and hand him over to his parents.

Izzy's dad Owen throws a party to celebrate and gives a speech in the Rovers in which he thanks Tina for everything she has done.

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2013), tammyy2j (21-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street barmaid Tina McIntyre looks set to hit rock bottom after she gives up baby Jake.

Michelle Keegan, who plays the feisty character, was today (June 24) spotted filming scenes which show Tina knocking back a bottle of vodka in broad daylight on a park bench.

The episode in question, due to air later in the summer, sees Tina using alcohol to numb her pain until Marcus Dent (Charlie Condou) spots her by chance and offers some words of comfort, according to the Daily Mail.

Although storyline details won't be confirmed until nearer the time, it looks likely that Tina has a sad struggle ahead after handing over Jake to his biological parents.

Tina agreed to carry a baby for Izzy Armstrong (Cherylee Houston) and Gary Windass (Mikey North) last year, but recent episodes have seen her refuse to hand the youngster over following his birth.

However, tabloid reports last week revealed that Tina will soon see sense at last, agreeing that Izzy and Gary can have their son after all.

Coronation Street continues tonight (June 24) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has admitted she hopes there are happier times ahead for her character Tina McIntyre.

Tina returns from holiday next week and is thrown when she realises Jake is out of hospital. Determined to put on a brave face, she pretends she is fine with it all, but is silently struggling.

As Izzy and Gary throw Jake a party, Tracy decides to cruelly wind Tina up about snatching the baby causing her to snap at Tommy and Rita. Tina then heads to the park with a bottle of vodka.

Keegan said to All About Soap: "She's quite an extreme character, and for her this is the only way.

"When she lost her dad, Tina thought she could cope on her own, but she ended up ill. She pushes people away when she's hurting, which is exactly what she does with Tommy and Rita.

"She feels isolated and thinks no one else knows what she is going through. This is her lowest point."

However, despite Tina's recent struggles, Keegan hints that there could be happier times ahead for her alter ego.

Keegan said: "I think the episode in the park makes her look at Gary and Izzy in a different light: she accepts they are Jake's parents.

"Tina comes to realise that it will be better for both of them, and her, if she agrees to see Jake on a regular basis rather than trying to block them out.

"I'm hoping there are happier times ahead."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street barmaid Tina McIntyre has been tipped to have a shock fling with Peter Barlow at Christmas.

The pair will grow close later this year after Tina and her current boyfriend Tommy Duckworth split for good, according to The Sun today (September 3).

As actor Chris Fountain has been sacked from Coronation Street, an upcoming episode will see the street's residents learn that his character Tommy has left Weatherfield following a huge argument with Tina.

Afterwards, Tina (Michelle Keegan) will reportedly get involved with Peter - despite his relationship with factory boss Carla Connor (Alison King).

The surprise love triangle plot is expected to be filmed over the next few weeks and come to a head at Christmas.


Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, recently warned that his character's life could soon spiral out of control again - even with his wedding to Carla on the way.

He told TV Times: "Peter is not very happy. He's just existing, but he doesn't tell Carla how he feels. He's lost the bookies and doesn't know what he's doing in the factory. 

"Everyone is talking behind his back, he feels he's losing control of his life and Carla is in charge of the wedding - she's even paying for the ring!

"It's Peter doing the same old thing. Whenever things are going well, he presses the self-destruct button."

----------

tammyy2j (03-09-2013)

----------


## Kim

Yawn. It's been done before and I thought it'd be more of a popular storyline if Peter tried to get Leanne back again.

Hope she gets a happy ending in the end like going to reunite with Tommy off screen, as this can't end well.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yawn. It's been done before and I thought it'd be more of a popular storyline if Peter tried to get Leanne back again.
> 
> Hope she gets a happy ending in the end like going to reunite with Tommy off screen, as this can't end well.


I thought she was suppose to sleep with Rob never thought about her with Peter

----------


## lizann

is peter not a tad too old for her and have they ever had even a scene together?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has confirmed reports of a shocking fling for Tina McIntyre and Peter Barlow.

Earlier this month, it was revealed that Tina will have an affair with Peter after she splits from current boyfriend Tommy Duckworth later this year.

The surprise relationship will no doubt cause fireworks on the cobbles if Peter's fiancÃ©e Carla Connor ever discovers what he is up to.

Blackburn told Inside Soap: "Tina's had a hideous old year with the surrogacy drama and losing Tommy - but she's no saint. She's capable of making mistakes and falling in love with the wrong person.

"She'll start a feud with Tracy and Rob, before falling into Peter's arms. Unfortunately for Tina, she'll find herself in a place where both Tracy and Carla have reasons to hate her!"

On Peter and Carla's future, he commented: "When I took over, they'd come back from America - but I kept reading weeks of scripts where they didn't have much to do. I wanted to address that as soon as we could.

"We see Peter and Carla as being like Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor. They'll make it to the altar later this year, that I can say. But whether they end up together for life or not, I don't think there is a damn thing either could do to the other that would fundamentally stop them loving each other! It's just that love isn't always enough."

Blackburn also revealed which characters will be taking centre stage at Christmas this year.

Asked how he will make sure Coronation Street beats EastEnders in the festive ratings battle, he replied: "Simply by having fantastic drama. It's Hayley's last ever Christmas, but her best ever. Gail will try to get the Platts and Prices to heal old rifts, and it'll be explosive for Carla, Peter and Tina as well."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Liz McDonald will become suspicious of Tina McIntyre and Peter Barlow after the pair embark on a secret affair.

Earlier this month, it was revealed that Tina will have an affair with Peter after she splits from current boyfriend Tommy Duckworth later this year.

Tina (Michelle Keegan) will catch Peter's eye after she helps his son Simon out. 

Simon is being bullied by Faye Windass and her friends, who are posting videos of her torment online. Carla is too busy planning their wedding to help with the situation, causing tension between her and Peter. 

When Liz (Bev Callard) spots their romance, she warns Tina that she will face the fury of Carla if they get caught, the Daily Star reports.

However, Tina is quick to dismiss her fling with Peter, insisting they are only friends because of Simon.

----------

tammyy2j (25-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Leanne is not looking after Si  :Nono:

----------


## lizann

tina's lips are huge

----------


## swmc66

I think she has had Botox jabs. I wish she had'nt as she does not need to

----------


## lizann

> I think she has had Botox jabs. I wish she had'nt as she does not need to


mark wright's influence, these jabs are freebies on towie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> I think she has had Botox jabs. I wish she had'nt as she does not need to


mark wright's influence, these jabs are freebies on towie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tina McIntyre will vandalise Barlow's Buys when a feud with Tracy gets out of control.

Tracy makes an enemy out of Tina (Michelle Keegan) when she ruthlessly rips off Dennis in the shop after he sells Rita's engagement ring behind her back.

Kate Ford, who plays Tracy, explained on Coronation Street's official website: "Tracy gets really excited when she sees the ring because it's obviously a decent piece of jewellery. She puts a heavy mark-up on it, so when Dennis comes to buy it back he's forced to pay a fair whack.

"Tracy can't stand Tina and Tina isn't exactly being very nice to Tracy either. They both give back as good as they get. Tina keeps turning up at the shop to stir things up and that is really winding Tracy up."

However, Tracy is left shocked when a furious Tina throws a brick through the shop window, causing Tracy to fight back and tell Rita about her jewellery. 

Ford said: "Tracy is shocked when Tina throws a brick through the window of Barlow's Buys. I don't even think she would do that! To smash the window and not care who knows is quite brazen.

"Tracy tells Rita all about it in the pub. I don't think Tracy would have ever actually told Rita about the ring if Tina hadn't have provoked her. She doesn't regret it though, although she does realise how much this annoys Rob."

It was recently revealed that Tina is to have a shock fling with Peter in the lead up to his wedding.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tina McIntyre will vandalise Barlow's Buys when a feud with Tracy gets out of control.

Tracy makes an enemy out of Tina (Michelle Keegan) when she ruthlessly rips off Dennis in the shop after he sells Rita's engagement ring behind her back.

Kate Ford, who plays Tracy, explained on Coronation Street's official website: "Tracy gets really excited when she sees the ring because it's obviously a decent piece of jewellery. She puts a heavy mark-up on it, so when Dennis comes to buy it back he's forced to pay a fair whack.

"Tracy can't stand Tina and Tina isn't exactly being very nice to Tracy either. They both give back as good as they get. Tina keeps turning up at the shop to stir things up and that is really winding Tracy up."

However, Tracy is left shocked when a furious Tina throws a brick through the shop window, causing Tracy to fight back and tell Rita about her jewellery. 

Ford said: "Tracy is shocked when Tina throws a brick through the window of Barlow's Buys. I don't even think she would do that! To smash the window and not care who knows is quite brazen.

"Tracy tells Rita all about it in the pub. I don't think Tracy would have ever actually told Rita about the ring if Tina hadn't have provoked her. She doesn't regret it though, although she does realise how much this annoys Rob."

It was recently revealed that Tina is to have a shock fling with Peter in the lead up to his wedding.

----------


## sarah c

> I think she has had Botox jabs. I wish she had'nt as she does not need to


collagen for the lips surely?

----------


## sarah c

> I think she has had Botox jabs. I wish she had'nt as she does not need to


collagen for the lips surely?

----------


## swmc66

I know sorry got that wrong. Obviously do not use these treatments myself

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have played down claims that Tina McIntyre will be killed off next year.

A report in The Sun today (October 17) claims that Tina will meet a grisly end in a shock 'whodunit' storyline in 2014.

Michelle Keegan, who plays Tina, will leave the show next year and the show's story team are currently making plans for her exit plot.

However, a Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy this morning that a final decision has yet to be made over Tina's fate.

The representative said: "'Michelle will be on screen until early summer 2014 and many ideas for Tina's departure are currently being discussed - nothing has been finalised."

The rumoured storyline would allegedly see a 'Who killed Tina?' mystery kick off on the cobbles. 

Fans know that the Rovers barmaid is already due to make enemies of Tracy Barlow and Carla Connor in the coming weeks.

Keegan has played Tina since 2008 but is leaving the soap to pursue other projects.

----------


## lizann

they wont kill her off she is too popular

----------

Perdita (17-10-2013)

----------


## swmc66

She is not popular as the character Tina. She is popular as Michelle Keegan. Two different things. Her character will not be missed. Only problem is she is not a very good actress unlike some people who have had success after corrie. Very limiting what she can do. It's strange enough with her clearly expensive fixed teeth and now collagen lips. Hardly able to work on downton abbey with all the work she's had done. Remember when Ivy Tilley had some work done the producers went mad. Corrie needs to be a bit more realistic and believable.

----------


## lizann

> She is not popular as the character Tina. She is popular as Michelle Keegan. Two different things. Her character will not be missed. Only problem is she is not a very good actress unlike some people who have had success after corrie. Very limiting what she can do. It's strange enough with her clearly expensive fixed teeth and now collagen lips. Hardly able to work on downton abbey with all the work she's had done. Remember when Ivy Tilley had some work done the producers went mad. Corrie needs to be a bit more realistic and believable.


tina is a very popular character well i thought so anyway 

put her back with david instead of an affair with peter

----------


## lizann

> She is not popular as the character Tina. She is popular as Michelle Keegan. Two different things. Her character will not be missed. Only problem is she is not a very good actress unlike some people who have had success after corrie. Very limiting what she can do. It's strange enough with her clearly expensive fixed teeth and now collagen lips. Hardly able to work on downton abbey with all the work she's had done. Remember when Ivy Tilley had some work done the producers went mad. Corrie needs to be a bit more realistic and believable.


tina is a very popular character well i thought so anyway 

put her back with david instead of an affair with peter

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tina McIntyre will face a tempting offer from Rob Donovan next week as her feud with Tracy Barlow continues..

After Tina receives a bill for smashing Tracy's shop window, Rob tells her that he will pay for the repairs if she will publicly apologise to Tracy, who can never know of their deal.

Here, Michelle Keegan - who plays Tina - discusses Rob's offer and her character's feud with Tracy.

Is Tina worried about being Tracy's new nemesis? After all, she has been in prison for murder...
"I don't think Tina really takes that into account. Tina's a very loyal person who fights for her own. Obviously Rita is going to be upset with Dennis for selling her ring, that's why she feels like she needs to interject and sort the situation out. I don't think Tina even considers Tracy's past."

What is it about Tracy that really gets under Tina's skin?
"Tracy stands up to Tina and not a lot of people do that. She rivals Tina with the fact that she doesn't back down. I guess they are similar in that way, they are both feisty females, but Tina doesn't like the way Tracy treated Dennis and that's the reason they just don't get on."

Isn't it a bit foolish of Tina to vandalise Tracy and Rob's shop? Does she regret it?
"I do think it was foolish of Tina to throw the brick through the window but Tracy wound her up about her dad. Tina doesn't like people talking about or bad mouthing her family, especially when it comes to her dad. 

"She was very close to him before he passed away, and for Tracy not to really know her dad but still bad mouth him is what did it for Tina. She snapped and threw the brick, but it was very foolish and she knows that."

How does Tina react when Tracy delivers a bill for the window that she smashed?
"Straight away Tina says she's not going to pay for it, and it's Rita who finally says she needs to pay. But Rob makes an offer to her and says if Tina backs down and pays Tracy, then he will secretly pay her back. She's very tempted as she hasn't got a lot of money."

So what happens next? Does she pay Tracy?
"The police arrive in the Rovers and Tracy ends up pointing at Tina telling them how she threw a brick through her shop window. It's through gritted teeth that Tina apologises to Tracy and agrees to pay her damages, but she instantly hates herself for giving in to Tracy." 

What does she make of Rob? Could she fancy him, do you think?
"I don't think she could fancy him. To be honest, I don't think she's in the right frame of mind to fancy anyone after what's happened with Tommy. I do think there could be a friendship there as she's not really against Rob, it's Tracy she's against."

How does Tina react when she discovers Rob has tricked her into doing this deal with him?
"Tina learns from Rita that Rob tricked her into doing a deal with him, and she's so angry at his manipulation that she readily tells Tracy all about it. She's happy that she can cause an argument between them both."

What is Tracy's reaction?
"Tracy doesn't initially believe her but eventually she realises Rob has made a fool of her and betrayed her and she goes mad at him."

How is the influence of David having an influence on Tina's decision making?
"She blames David for what happened between her and Tommy and she thinks he's the reason why Tommy left. She comes to the conclusion that she doesn't want David in the flat anymore, she wants him out of her life and she doesn't want to know about any problems that David has. 

"I think all this has probably played on her mind and maybe she's acting a bit more irrational than usual."

After what happened with Rita when she got mugged, isn't Tina worried about dragging her into this feud?
"I think that's what makes Tina pay up in the end and say sorry. The fact that Rita has started to get involved worries Tina. Last time Tina went on a rampage and got drunk, Rita ended up getting mugged. She blames herself for that and she stills feel a bit guilty."

What's it been like to work with Kate and Marc? Are you enjoying Tina's new feud?
"I really like working with Kate and Marc. It's always good when you get new characters to work with as you obviously get comfortable working with certain people. It's nice to branch out and start new relationships, so yes, it's been lovely. "

Are we going to see a darker side to her as she spirals in these arguments?
"I don't think we will see a darker side to her because she usually has good morals. I don't think she could ever go down that road, but I think we can officially say that feisty Tina is back. She is quite mischievous when she plants the knickers in Rob's car, and she's doing a lot to wind people up at the moment."

Is Tina putting her life in danger by taking on killer Tracy?
"I don't think she's putting her life at risk as I don't think Tracy would go there again after being in prison. However, I don't think Tina understands how dangerous Tracy could be."

----------


## Kim

Tracey is my guess for the perpetrator. The Sun today reported that whoever does it will try to fit up someone else for the crime. I think she will find out about Peter's affair with Tina and try to pin it on Peter. Bit convenient how it's been said that the repercussions of Peter's affair will go on until next Summer and Chris Gascoyne is to take a break next year.

----------


## lizann

> Tracey is my guess for the perpetrator. The Sun today reported that whoever does it will try to fit up someone else for the crime. I think she will find out about Peter's affair with Tina and try to pin it on Peter. Bit convenient how it's been said that the repercussions of Peter's affair will go on until next Summer and Chris Gascoyne is to take a break next year.


be better if tracey was framed and sent away for life for a murder she didn't commit 

is tina being killed off so?

----------


## lizann

> Tracey is my guess for the perpetrator. The Sun today reported that whoever does it will try to fit up someone else for the crime. I think she will find out about Peter's affair with Tina and try to pin it on Peter. Bit convenient how it's been said that the repercussions of Peter's affair will go on until next Summer and Chris Gascoyne is to take a break next year.


be better if tracey was framed and sent away for life for a murder she didn't commit 

is tina being killed off so?

----------


## Cheetah

According to this http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/c...intyre-2461776 - she must have really pee'd them off as I read somewhere that she begged not to be killed off and this article seems to back that up .............

----------


## swmc66

Tina gets darker and darker. Very unrealistic for a bar maid to be able to afford daily tanning salons especially as she keeps claiming she is skint. It's  Michelle keagan we see now not tina mckintre. Be glad when she leaves

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Michelle Keegan has confirmed that Tina McIntyre will "definitely" be killed off.

Speaking on tonight's episode of The Jonathan Ross Show, the 26-year-old actress described tackling the difficult storyline as an "honour".

When asked by Ross if the door was being left open for her, Keegan replied: "She's getting killed.

"At first she wasn't, and then they came up with a really good storyline that involves a lot of characters on the street and it's going to be a big storyline next year. So, in a way, it's an honour and I'm very excited for it."

Keegan also hinted that the storyline would involve Tina being murdered, and that viewers would "probably" be able to guess her killer "in the New Year".

She also confirmed that she knew which character would be doing the deed, but that she's "not telling anyone".

Speaking about her feelings surrounding leaving the soap in May 2014, Keegan added: "It's scary and exciting at the same time.

"I've been in Corrie for six years now, and it's my first ever acting role and I think if I don't do it now, and try other things, I never will."

----------

lizann (23-11-2013), swmc66 (23-11-2013), tammyy2j (26-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

stupid killing her off

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street barmaid Tina McIntyre will be on tenterhooks as she attends Peter Barlow and Carla Connor's wedding next week.

Struggling with unexpected feelings for Peter (Chris Gascoyne), an emotional Tina holds out hope that he won't go through with the vows as the ceremony unfolds. Will Tina get her wish?

Here, Michelle Keegan - who plays Tina - offers her thoughts on her character's complicated love life.

How does Tina feel about child-minding Peter's son Simon?
"At first, and even at this stage, Tina loves looking after Simon. She's good at it and they get on so well. Simon completely dotes on Tina and I think she likes the fact that she's found something she's good at aside from working in the pub. 

"Tina does genuinely care about Simon, like when she found out about Faye and Grace bullying him, she was really concerned for him. When things start to heat up between her and Peter, she tells him it might be best that she doesn't mind Simon anymore, but I think it really hurts her to have to suggest that."

Has she ever noticed Peter before she started working for him?
"I don't think he'd even come into her radar until she started her feud against Tracy. At that point she started to see how much they got on and that they had a connection. I don't think she's ever thought about him in that way before now."

Is the situation more intense because of Simon?
"Definitely - it doesn't help that Tina is always around him and I think the fact that Simon loves Tina so much has an impact upon Peter, especially because Simon doesn't have the same bond with Carla. That's why Tina tells him it might be best to stop their agreement, as being around each other seems to be making both of them want each other even more."

How would you describe Tina's feelings?
"I don't think Tina's ever felt like this about anyone before. With Tommy, it was always him chasing her and not the other way around. They didn't have the passionate relationship that she can see herself having with Peter. 

"There's just something about Peter that really gets to her and she finds herself weakening whenever he's around. It's troubling for her because she feels as though she can't stop it, but she really likes Carla and she's not the sort of girl to do that to another woman."

Where does Carla factor into Tina's thoughts?
"She does like Carla and they really get on, which is why she tells Peter it might be better if their arrangement for Simon comes to an end. Whenever she's near Peter she just feels completely out of control and even though she knows it's wrong because of Carla, she can't help feeling drawn to him."

What happens when Tina goes round to Peter's on the night before the wedding?
"I think Tina goes round to question Peter and ask him if he knows what he's doing getting married. This comes off the back of him telling her that despite how much Carla has done for him, he still isn't happy. 

"Tina knows that Peter is drawn to her too, so as much as she knows it's wrong, I think she probably goes round to reinforce that. When she turns up at Peter's door, she finds that he was about to cave in to the bottle. In actual fact it is Tina's arrival that stops him from going back to that place." 

Does Carla catch them in the flat together?
"Yes, but I don't think Carla has even the slightest suspicion that anything is going on. She's so busy with the wedding and the factory that it doesn't cross her mind. In fact, Carla turning up makes Tina feel worse because Carla's then really grateful to Tina for stopping Peter from drinking again." 

Is Tina's head telling her one thing and her heart another?
"Definitely. She knows it's completely wrong to fall for a man who is about to get married and who also has so much baggage. She tries to stay away - she makes an effort to avoid him and, like I said, even suggests backing out of their child-minding deal. But she just can't help the way he makes her feel - Tina feels things she's never felt before when he's around. She literally can't help herself."

What does Liz say when she notices Tina and Peter flirting? 
"She repeatedly warns Tina to steer away from Peter. She knows that it's a recipe for disaster and tells Tina she's playing with fire. Tina knows that Liz is right." 

Would Tina like Peter to marry her instead?
"I don't think she's even thought about that - I think she's just desperate to have him and would like more than anything for him to choose to be with her."

How does Tina feel on the morning of the wedding?
"Tina's anxious. I think she's really nervous about how the day is going to pan out, how it's going to make her feel and how she'll cope if Peter does go through with it and marry Carla. She's on absolute pins as she waits for him and Carla to turn up for the wedding." 

We know that Peter and Carla make it down the aisle, but how will Tina feel if Peter does go ahead with the vows? 
"It would kill her, I don't know whether she'd be able to stay around and watch their marriage unfold. The thought of being the 'other woman' pains her so much. but I think the thought of not being near him at all hurts her even more."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

her scenes with peter seem very forced

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow will be furious when she discovers Rob Donovan's affair with Tina McIntyre.

Tina (Michelle Keegan) is currently growing close to Tracy's stepbrother Peter (Chris Gascoyne) despite his impending wedding, and the pair will soon give into their feelings.

However, the Daily Star reports that Tina will soon have a fling with Tracy's boyfriend Rob (Marc Baylis).

In the aftermath of her discovery, Tracy (Kate Ford) will reportedly turn her back on Rob and be hellbent on getting revenge on Tina.

Michelle Keegan recently confirmed details of Tina's exit storyline, revealing that she would be getting killed off.

Keegan added that she already knew who the killer will be and that viewers would "probably" be able to guess "in the New Year".

*Please no, don't let Tracy get away with another murder*

----------

Glen1 (29-11-2013), lizann (29-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

whose next for tina to bed, kenneth perhaps

----------


## Perdita

He has to come back from Canada first  ;)

----------


## swmc66

If he comes back at all.

----------


## Perdita

> If he comes back at all.


Yes,  that is still an open question

----------


## Perdita

> If he comes back at all.


Yes,  that is still an open question

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has spoken to us about the shock decision to kill off Tina McIntyre.

Last weekend, it was confirmed that Tina will die in 2014 following Michelle Keegan's decision to leave the role.

The show's team originally planned to leave the door open for Keegan to return, but changed their minds after coming up with an explosive storyline for next year.

Blackburn told us: "It was an incredibly hard choice to make, both personally and professionally. Tina McIntyre was somebody who could return to the show, because she's such a strong character. That was originally my intention.

"As often happens, the plan changed when we sat down at a long-term conference. Out of the blue, a couple of the writers came up with a story that saw Tina being killed. More than that, it's a story that will still be running and have repercussions 12 months after.

"It's of such scale that I thought I should be objective and not be sentimental about it. Instead I asked, 'What's the best story for Corrie?' This was it."

The programme's boss refused to confirm whether Tina's exit will be a deliberate murder or an accidental death, though Keegan has previously teased that one character will be responsible for the barmaid's demise.

Blackburn said: "It could be many, many things - but it will be incredibly dramatic."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has spoken to us about the shock decision to kill off Tina McIntyre.

Last weekend, it was confirmed that Tina will die in 2014 following Michelle Keegan's decision to leave the role.

The show's team originally planned to leave the door open for Keegan to return, but changed their minds after coming up with an explosive storyline for next year.

Blackburn told us: "It was an incredibly hard choice to make, both personally and professionally. Tina McIntyre was somebody who could return to the show, because she's such a strong character. That was originally my intention.

"As often happens, the plan changed when we sat down at a long-term conference. Out of the blue, a couple of the writers came up with a story that saw Tina being killed. More than that, it's a story that will still be running and have repercussions 12 months after.

"It's of such scale that I thought I should be objective and not be sentimental about it. Instead I asked, 'What's the best story for Corrie?' This was it."

The programme's boss refused to confirm whether Tina's exit will be a deliberate murder or an accidental death, though Keegan has previously teased that one character will be responsible for the barmaid's demise.

Blackburn said: "It could be many, many things - but it will be incredibly dramatic."

----------

swmc66 (30-11-2013)

----------


## swmc66

There was absolutely no chemistry between Tina and Peter. It was something they could not even act. It was embarrassing to watch! I can imagine Rob and Tina though

----------


## lizann

did michelle do something to make stuart and co., mad as she is being killed off now and her tan colour mocked on screen

----------


## swmc66

No star is bigger than Corrie but I think some think they are!

----------


## Katy

It will be interesting to see how she gets on once she leaves. 

I hope that its not Tracy. It will be ridiculas if she gets away another murder.

----------


## sarah c

well the only candidates I can think of are:

1. carla if she finds out about an affair between Tina and peter

2. Peter if Tina gets well-jel and tries to destroy his marriage

3. random ganster re-hashed from the loan shark era!!!

----------


## sarah c

well the only candidates I can think of are:

1. carla if she finds out about an affair between Tina and peter

2. Peter if Tina gets well-jel and tries to destroy his marriage

3. random ganster re-hashed from the loan shark era!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> well the only candidates I can think of are:
> 
> 1. carla if she finds out about an affair between Tina and peter
> 
> 2. Peter if Tina gets well-jel and tries to destroy his marriage
> 
> 3. random ganster re-hashed from the loan shark era!!!


Maybe David and Kylie could be likely suspects too

----------


## Perdita

Tracy when Tina and Rob get cosy

----------


## mariba

I would love to see Tracy locked up for good though! And no coming back.

----------


## swmc66

The character does nothing and has run her course

----------


## lizann

> It will be interesting to see how she gets on once she leaves. 
> 
> I hope that its not Tracy. It will be ridiculas if she gets away another murder.


a reality show for her and mark and their own tanning range  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Tina flirts with Rob in a bid to make Peter jealous, and they end up kissing in the Rovers back yard...
 Tina McIntyre - Rob Donovan - Coronation Street - ITV
Marc Baylis, who plays Rob, said: "He's a red-blooded male at the end of the day, and when attractive women flirt so outwardly with him, he’s on dangerous ground! Rob struggles to resist."

"They’re playing games with each other. The thing with Rob is that he can’t resist a challenge. He’ll always rise to the bait, and Tina challenges him."

When Carla walks out and catches them in the act, Rob is thrown into a panic that Tracy will find out.

 Tina McIntyre - Michelle Keegan - Coronation Street - ITV
"Rob’s bricking it. Not because of Carla, Rob trusts her not to tell Tracy. He’s just worried about her going home and telling Peter, his enemy, who also happens to be his girlfriend’s brother!" said Marc.

"I don’t know that he’s necessarily afraid of Tracy but he knows she’s not one to mess around with. God knows what she’d do to him!"

 Tina McIntyre - Michelle Keegan - Coronation Street - ITV
And when Carla asks Tina to take her place at Simon's nativity play, will Peter confront her about her shenanigans with Rob?

----------


## Perdita

Tina flirts with Rob in a bid to make Peter jealous, and they end up kissing in the Rovers back yard...
 Tina McIntyre - Rob Donovan - Coronation Street - ITV
Marc Baylis, who plays Rob, said: "He's a red-blooded male at the end of the day, and when attractive women flirt so outwardly with him, heâs on dangerous ground! Rob struggles to resist."

"Theyâre playing games with each other. The thing with Rob is that he canât resist a challenge. Heâll always rise to the bait, and Tina challenges him."

When Carla walks out and catches them in the act, Rob is thrown into a panic that Tracy will find out.

 Tina McIntyre - Michelle Keegan - Coronation Street - ITV
"Robâs bricking it. Not because of Carla, Rob trusts her not to tell Tracy. Heâs just worried about her going home and telling Peter, his enemy, who also happens to be his girlfriendâs brother!" said Marc.

"I donât know that heâs necessarily afraid of Tracy but he knows sheâs not one to mess around with. God knows what sheâd do to him!"

 Tina McIntyre - Michelle Keegan - Coronation Street - ITV
And when Carla asks Tina to take her place at Simon's nativity play, will Peter confront her about her shenanigans with Rob?

----------


## alan45

Mark Wright has spoken about his fiancÃ©e Michelle Keegan's upcoming Coronation Street exit, saying he approves of the storyline.

Keegan's character Tine McIntyre is to be killed off in the New Year, after the actress announced her intention to leave the soap.

Speaking  at The Sun Military Awards, Wright said: "I'm pretty sure it's going to be a very dramatic storyline. She's spoken about it all the time, so [I'm sure] it's going to be watched by millions.

"I think it's a great way for her to go out. She's going out with a bang, and that's the way to do it, instead of going off quietly.

"I think everything she does on that show is incredible. Every time I watch it, I smile. I'm so proud of her." 

Wright, who proposed to Keegan in September, added: "I never was a big Corrie fan... but of course I watch [now]. I keep up with her storylines, and her on-screen romances."

The former TOWIE star also said he doesn't mind the romantic storylines Keegan has had, adding: "There's no jealousy. I think when I first saw it I was a bit like, 'Woah', but then after that it was fine. It's her job."

Keegan recently spoke about the murder plot storyline, saying: "At first she wasn't [going to be killed off], and then they came up with a really good storyline that involves a lot of characters on the street and it's going to be a big storyline next year.

"So, in a way, it's an honour and I'm very excited for it."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street barmaid Tina McIntyre makes an abrupt departure from Weatherfield next week after issuing a surprising ultimatum that backfires.

After her secret relationship with Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) hots up, Tina tells him that she is leaving for London unless he tells his wife Carla the truth about them. However, with Peter unwilling to give up on his marriage, it's Tina who is left heartbroken.

Here, Michelle Keegan - who plays Tina - offers her thoughts on the latest twists and turns in the ongoing affair storyline.

How does Tina feel about Peter - is it love or lust?
"She's certainly never felt like this about anyone before and Peter plays on her mind all the time. Their relationship is very passionate and full of lust, but I think Tina could be falling in love with him."

How does Tina feel about being the other woman?
"The last thing Tina wants to do is hurt Carla or be the other woman but she is so desperate to be around Peter, so she just can't help herself. She's going to find it really hard to stay away from him.

"Next week she even gives Peter an ultimatum - he tells Carla the truth about them or she leaves. Peter refuses and she's crushed. He tells her he doesn't love her and he's staying with Carla."

Tina has also been flirting with Rob recently. Was she just trying to make Peter jealous, or does she really fancy Rob?
"Rob's a good-looking guy, but she doesn't fancy him like she fancies Peter. I think she's just trying to do anything to get her mind off him and that includes throwing herself at another man."

Next week we'll see Tina and Peter struggling to resist each other yet againâ¦
"Yes, they both want each other so much but Tina does feel the guilt afterwards. Her emotions for Peter are raw. She wants him and she can't stomach the thought of not having him. When she sees him with Carla, it makes her feel horrible. That's why she feels the need to leave Weatherfield. She can't trust herself around him and she knows she has no hope of resisting him."

When it comes to Rob, isn't Tina worried about Tracy finding out what's been going on?
"I don't think she's worried about Tracy at all. She's the least of Tina's worries. To be honest the only good thing to come out of this would be getting one over on Tracy!"

Carla could also show a nasty temper if pushed into itâ¦
"That's not what worries Tina. She likes Carla and doesn't want to hurt her. She wants Peter to tell Carla the truth because she's guilty about what they've done."

Peter starts treating Tina like someone who doesn't matter to him. How does Tina react?
"She's really hurt when Peter tells her he doesn't love her anymore, and she's angry at him for letting her get close. She sees him with Carla and realises that leaving Weatherfield is the only way. 

"She also turns to Liz. Liz noticed the flare between Tina and Peter when they first started flirting, so she knows something is going on with them. I think Tina just feels the need to confide in someone and Liz is the only person she can think of.

"Peter is really angry with Tina when he finds out and he can't believe she's told Liz. Tina's so upset that Peter is only thinking about his marriage and not her. She thinks he's a rat and tells him so!"

This is when Tina announces that she's off to Londonâ¦
"Yes, she can't be around him anymore. She has no control over her feelings for him - it's so upsetting to want someone she can't have. London seems like the only rational thing to do.

"They have an argument and Tina is so frustrated with Peter that she ends up smashing a glass. He takes her to the flat to clean up her cut, but they just can't resist each other. They go to kiss but are interrupted by a call from Carla. 

"Peter lies very easily to Carla and Tina is very shocked and sickened. She's finding this so hard and can't understand how Peter can easily switch from being so passionate with her to talking normally to his wife." 


Does she see Peter in a new light because of that?
"I think she's shocked at Peter, but she still finds him irresistible. Deep down she still wants him and that's why she gives him the ultimatum. She thinks leaving for London is her only option. She can't stand around and watch Peter and Carla together."

----------

maidmarian (31-12-2013)

----------


## alan45

..

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan has discussed her changing feelings towards her Coronation Street character Tina McIntyre.

The actress has admitted she was surprised when she was told of Tina's current storyline, which has seen her embark on an affair with married man Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne).

Keegan told The Sun that she has found it difficult to deal with Tina's sudden change of morals.

"She has always known what is right and what's wrong and that's why I have found playing the affair difficult at times," Keegan said.

"It has been challenging to play a good girl for six years then have her character change so much. I used to like Tina but now I'm not so sure."

The actress revealed that, although she was initially hesitant of the storyline, the show's producer explained Tina's reasons for becoming involved with Peter.

"He said that Tina has had a hard life, her character has changed and she is desperate to be loved.

"This made total sense to me because she is lonely and a bit broken and has been so unlucky with men."

Keegan also revealed her fears that the storyline will mean that viewers won't like her character - who is set to be killed off when the actress makes her final appearance on the ITV soap in May.

"I don't want to leave with people hating her, " she explained. "But I have total faith in the writers to give her an explosive exit and as an actress that's going to be so exciting to play."

The 26-year-old said that while she was "shocked" by Tina's grisly exit, she was pleased that she would be able to move on from the character with a "clean slate".

"In a way I felt sorry for Tina because I don't understand why she would have to die," the 26-year-old explained. "It's a very sad end for her.

"The poor girl has had such a hard life. But when I was told about the storyline and which characters were involved, it was really exciting.

"It does feel very final because I can never go back, but I think that is a good thing. It feels like I have been given a clean slate.

"I'm leaving Corrie and leaving Manchester and it feels like the next chapter in my life both professionally and personally."

Keegan's fiancÃ© Mark Wright recently told Digital Spy and others that he approves of Tina's exit storyline.

He said: "I think it's a great way for her to go out. She's going out with a bang, and that's the way to do it, instead of going off quietly."

----------

swmc66 (13-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

A lot of young viewers tune in because of Michelle, that's what celebrity status does. Shame to lose the viewers.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Marc Baylis has said that the soap's cast are still in the dark over Tina McIntyre's death storyline.

Show bosses have confirmed that Tina will be killed later this year, but exact details of how she meets her demise and who is responsible have so far been kept under wraps.

Baylis's character Rob Donovan and his girlfriend Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) have both feuded with Tina in the past, but Rob has since shared a secret kiss with the Rovers barmaid.

Speaking on ITV's Loose Women about future stories, Baylis explained: "There's the whole thing at the moment of, 'Will Tracy find out about Rob and Tina?' That could ruffle a few feathers.

"[Tina's] going, going, gone - but we don't know how yet. The whole green room at the moment is kind of like Chinese whispers. There's a great anticipation about that storyline at the moment."

On Rob and Tracy's recent antics, he continued: "Me and Kate love it. We love playing our characters. We're really fortunate in causing as much trouble as we possibly can and pulling a few people's strings. I'm very happy to be there and especially happy to be playing a character like Rob.

"It's a love and hate thing [between Rob and Tracy] and we've been getting a bit more comedy recently as well. There's some great stuff coming up in the next few weeks, so long may that continue."

Baylis also admitted that he was taken aback when he learned that he was up for the Most Popular Newcomer prize at the National Television Awards 2014, which take place next week.

He said: "For the first time it suddenly dawned on me - the reality of the scale of the show. I kind of knew about a month before I could tell anyone so I was walking around thinking, 'I want to tell someone!' But it's out there now and we'll see what happens."

Baylis is up for the Newcomer prize against EastEnders' Khali Best (Dexter Hartman), Emmerdale's Michelle Hardwick (Vanessa Woodfield) and Hollyoaks' Anna Passey (Sienna Blake).

----------


## swmc66

I like Rob, hope he wins I voted for him. Going to the national TV Awards so hope Corrie does well

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan has opened up about her exit from Coronation Street, revealing that she didn't want to be killed off.

The actress, who plays Tina McIntyre, said that she had initially hoped her character would be able to return to the cobbles.

She told OK magazine of the decision to kill Tina off: ''I was gutted to find out, but I was gutted for Tina more than anything because I always thought she was one of those characters that could come back in the future.

''She's got no family and I thought a relative could come in for her because she's not had a very good life. Her dad died, she hasn't had much luck with men - and then her life is over.'' 

Keegan added that producers originally planned a different exit in which her character survived.

''The producers said, 'That's fine, we'll leave the door open' and then told me they were killing Tina off, which surprised me a bit," she admitted.

''Initially, I think they were going to leave the door open then they had a big story conference and this amazing plot came up that was too hard to pass."

Tina hides from Roy.
Â© ITV
Michelle Keegan in Coronation Street

She went on to say: "Looking at it now, I'd rather go out with a bang than off in a black cab. Corrie is brilliant so I know I will enjoy this as an actress.

''I am totally fine with it as the writing will be amazing and I work with so many talented people.

''I also would have always been asked that question, 'Are you going to go back to Corrie in the future?' So it's ruled a line under that.''

----------


## swmc66

Have the corrie people have nothing new to say. She has said this all before. The communications dept must be confused.

----------


## swmc66

Maybe it's a reminder that she still exists and will be back

----------


## tammyy2j

> Have the corrie people have nothing new to say. She has said this all before. The communications dept must be confused.


It is Michelle doing all the talking, I don't think she is happy Tina is being killed off

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

Not many people are lucky to have a good career after soaps. Maybe as she is popular as Michelle she might get something

----------


## alan45

> Not many people are lucky to have a good career after soaps. Maybe as she is popular as Michelle she might get something


Modelling for top shelf magazines maybe..  Would be surprised to see her having a successful acting career.

----------


## alan45

> Not many people are lucky to have a good career after soaps. Maybe as she is popular as Michelle she might get something


Modelling for top shelf magazines maybe..  Would be surprised to see her having a successful acting career.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has said that Tina McIntyre's exit will be "incredible" and "spectacular".  :Ponder: 

Blackburn recently confirmed that Tina would be getting killed off on the show, following actress Michelle Keegan's decision to leave.

Speaking to Bang Showbiz about the show's future, he said: ''We've got some massive stories coming up that are really different.

"Everybody knows Tina's going; it's going to be an incredible, spectacular exit and it's going to take us right through autumn and December. It's going to be massive.''

Blackburn also confirmed that viewers won't have to wait long to find out who is responsible for Tina's death, saying: "You'll know well before Christmas.''

Keegan recently revealed that she was initially "gutted" over the decision to kill Tina off.

----------

Glen1 (24-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

It will be months before we know who did it...oh no,

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Not many people are lucky to have a good career after soaps. Maybe as she is popular as Michelle she might get something


Perhaps.  I don't think she's as popular as she used to be though.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Interesting to see Michelle Keegan saying Tina has no family - I distinctly remember her having a mother when she first came into the show! She lived with her and her parents were divorced. I think the mum was even on screen once, the writers seem to have totally forgotten about her since then!

----------


## Perdita

> Interesting to see Michelle Keegan saying Tina has no family - I distinctly remember her having a mother when she first came into the show! She lived with her and her parents were divorced. I think the mum was even on screen once, the writers seem to have totally forgotten about her since then!


Yes, you are correct, I was thinking that too and Gail would be family as her stepmother

----------


## Perdita

> Interesting to see Michelle Keegan saying Tina has no family - I distinctly remember her having a mother when she first came into the show! She lived with her and her parents were divorced. I think the mum was even on screen once, the writers seem to have totally forgotten about her since then!


Yes, you are correct, I was thinking that too and Gail would be family as her stepmother

----------

tammyy2j (26-01-2014)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Perhaps.  I don't think she's as popular as she used to be though.


I agree when she came into Corrie she was a shy young down to earth girl, then she started dating Max from the wanted and now Mark from TOWIE. Both men who crave the limelight. Now she has become fame hungry like many others.  I think it will be very difficult for her to be taken seriously as an actress in London while she is still dating Mark.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Perhaps.  I don't think she's as popular as she used to be though.


I agree when she came into Corrie she was a shy young down to earth girl, then she started dating Max from the wanted and now Mark from TOWIE. Both men who crave the limelight. Now she has become fame hungry like many others.  I think it will be very difficult for her to be taken seriously as an actress in London while she is still dating Mark.

----------


## swmc66

There are no acting skills. She is popular because of her image. Anyone who wants to go into show business craves fame. Once they get it it is hard to keep your feet on the ground and she is very young.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think her exit storyline is going to be let down as her affair with Peter has been a disaster for the get go imo

----------


## Perdita

As Tina returns to Weatherfield to get the last of her belongings, she's dragged back into Peter's orbit once again. Will she be able to resist his pleas for her to stay?

When Carla collars her for not saying goodbye, Tina lies that she had to get away from Rob after they shared a kiss in the Rovers' backyard. Oblivious that the object of Tina's affections is in fact her husband, Carla hatches a crafty plan to bring Tina and a newly single Rob closer together.
But when jealous Peter discovers Carla's intentions, he's quick to sabotage her match-making plans and invites himself to their meal at the Bistro...

 Peter Barlow - Chris Gascoyne - Coronation Street - ITV
And when Peter begs her to stay, Tina struggles to resist his charms...

 Tina McIntyre - Michelle Keegan - Coronation Street - ITV
With Carla goes away on business, Tina goes round to see him in the flat. As he hands her a set of keys and promises to sneak as much time with her as possible, he sets off to meet his wife for Valentine's Day in Paris. Can Tina really cope with being the other woman?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses are considering filming multiple endings for Tina McIntyre's exit, reports have revealed.

It was previously confirmed that Tina will die later this year following Michelle Keegan's decision to leave the role.

Producers are now drawing up a list of suspects to feature in alternative endings for Tina's murder, according to The Sun.

The decision was made in order to avoid the identity of the culprit leaking beforehand and ruining the surprise for viewers before the episode airs.

Filming is due to take place over the next few months for the storyline to air in May.

Viewers saw Tracy discover Rob and Tina's secret kiss earlier this week, while next week sees her resume her affair with Peter Barlow behind Carla's back.

----------


## swmc66

Can't believe she accepted a dinner invitation from Carla.

----------


## lizann

david and kylie discover the affair http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...lie-Platt.html

----------


## swmc66

As there are 4 different endings its hard to know what is a real spoiler now

----------


## swmc66

So now its the street cars team who discover the affair.

----------


## lizann

> As there are 4 different endings its hard to know what is a real spoiler now


she dies and is murdered is a given

----------


## lizann

> As there are 4 different endings its hard to know what is a real spoiler now


she dies and is murdered is a given

----------


## swmc66

Rita will be upset when she finds out the real reason Tina stayed behind.

----------


## swmc66

Oh no Tina's character is getting on my nerves. I now tape the programme and fast forward the bits she is in

----------


## deedeemac

Some people are or Corrie for years, even decades. So when an actor/actress gets a part or Corrie, there is that possibility. When Tina first got there I read the writers were going to make her a one of the core characters. She stayed for 5 years and then announced she wanted to leave in 2013. If writer are going to invest that much effort in a character it would be nice if they stuck around longer.
I don't like the writers having to think up story lines to please the personal lives of Actor/s. Makes me wonder what plots they were think off before they got diverted into Tina's exit. An Actor/s want to quit and they have to write a plot for it, thus the actor/s that leaves get a lot of face time on screen before depart.
After spending years getting her charter to where it is for her to only want to leave, I wish if they killed her off they would do it with something quick and unplanned. 
Haley's different because she was there so long and I liked her better I guess?

----------


## deedeemac

Some people are or Corrie for years, even decades. So when an actor/actress gets a part or Corrie, there is that possibility. When Tina first got there I read the writers were going to make her a one of the core characters. She stayed for 5 years and then announced she wanted to leave in 2013. If writer are going to invest that much effort in a character it would be nice if they stuck around longer.
I don't like the writers having to think up story lines to please the personal lives of Actor/s. Makes me wonder what plots they were think off before they got diverted into Tina's exit. An Actor/s want to quit and they have to write a plot for it, thus the actor/s that leaves get a lot of face time on screen before depart.
After spending years getting her charter to where it is for her to only want to leave, I wish if they killed her off they would do it with something quick and unplanned. 
Haley's different because she was there so long and I liked her better I guess?

----------


## lizann

right now the only person i could maybe see offing her is carla or is tina going to make more enemies

----------


## tammyy2j

Michelle Keegan has said that her character Tina McIntyre would be devastated if she discovered Carla Barlow is pregnant.

It was previously reported that Carla will find out she is pregnant next month, as she remains unaware that Tina is currently embarking on an affair with her husband Peter.

Keegan said: "I think Tina would be devastated. She really wants a child and Peter does tell her that he doesn't want children and therefore he's not good for her and can't give her what she wants.

"To find out that he actually does want children, just not with her, would be a slap in the face for Tina."

Speaking about the possibility of Tina getting pregnant herself, Keegan added: "I don't think she would intently get pregnant but I think she would like a child with Peter.

"If she does get pregnant again she knows she would never be able to get rid of the baby."

Next week's episodes will see Tina begin to struggle with the affair as it becomes apparent to her that Peter has no intention of leaving Carla.

Keegan said: "I think she does hate it. She doesn't want to betray Carla but her feelings for Peter and the urge to have him overrides everything else. 

"'The Other Woman' is something she never thought she'd be and she does struggle with that.

"She does think that Peter loves her and she does think at some point she will persuade him to leave Carla for her but in reality Peter lusts Tina and loves Carla and would never leave Carla for her. She's setting herself up for heartbreak."

----------


## swmc66

Did i imagine it? A double episode of corrie without Tina and Peter. Thank you producers for the break!

----------

lizann (02-03-2014), tammyy2j (04-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

So does Tina really become pregnant by Peter or lie to try and trap him and have him leave Carla?

----------

Glen1 (04-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> So does Tina really become pregnant by Peter or lie to try and trap him and have him leave Carla?


Would make it all the more interesting if she was indeed pregnant when she gets killed

----------


## Perdita

> So does Tina really become pregnant by Peter or lie to try and trap him and have him leave Carla?


Would make it all the more interesting if she was indeed pregnant when she gets killed

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has confirmed that she will film her final scenes for the soap in four weeks' time.

The actress is currently preparing to shoot dramatic exit scenes for her character Tina McIntyre, who will be killed off in a shocking plot twist.

Speaking to the Manchester Evening News, Keegan confessed that she has caused a potential problem for scriptwriters by getting too tanned on a trip to Dubai with her fiancÃ© Mark Wright.

"I was only away for a week and wore the highest factor sunscreen to protect my skin, but I just tan so easily," she explained. "The only problem now is I need my tan to fade - and fast!

"I've only got four more weeks left on Corrie and so it will soon be the death scenes, so I literally need to be as white as a sheet. I'm praying there isn't more sunshine in Manchester in the next few weeks, because I'm going to have to stay indoors if there is."

Tina slaps Peter
Â© ITV
Michelle with co-star Chris Gascoyne in a recent episode

She added: "If I don't fade, it will just be a case of lots of make-up to make me look paler."

Keegan announced her decision to leave Coronation Street last April and confirmed Tina's tragic exit storyline in October.

Show bosses are thought to be planning to film four different versions of Tina's final scenes to conceal the identity of the person responsible for her demise. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2wQonap9R

----------


## lizann

the plot twist could be phelan killing her mistakenly for katy

----------


## swmc66

She should have gone to Dubai later as it is inconsiderate to go and give herself a deep tan....when she knows she tans easily!!! The bosses must be very angry. She will have plenty of time to holiday later. Poor make up crew.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has admitted that her character Tina McIntyre will be desperate for her pregnancy test result to be positive.

Tina takes a test at the end of next week's episodes after telling Peter Barlow that she could be expecting his baby.

The timing couldn't be worse for Peter, as Tina's revelation comes after he has just learned that his wife Carla is also pregnant. 

Keegan told TV Times of Tina's storyline: "She really wants the test to be positive. She hasn't got over the pain of giving her baby to Gary and Izzy and would love another child.

"Peter will have to leave Carla if Tina is pregnant. She knows he's messing her around and being pregnant could change everything. Tina wants to be with Peter and would love them to have a family together.

"I want the test to be negative, though. It's not the right path for her to go down."

Keegan also confessed that she has been surprised by Tina's behaviour throughout the ongoing affair storyline.

She said: "I read the scripts and think, 'Stop!' The worst thing for me is that Tina and Carla are friends and I don't think she'd ever do that to her. Tina's personality has changed and I think it's because of everything that's happened to her."

The 26-year-old will film her dramatic exit scenes next month.

----------

maidmarian (26-03-2014), swmc66 (26-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

its my turn - tina is pathetic

----------


## lizann

rita also becomes a suspect in her death

----------


## tammyy2j

I can see her becoming a complete psycho when she discovers Peter knocked up Carla, she may even try and kill a pregnant Carla, the sooner Tina's demise and exit the better

----------


## swmc66

I thought she was going to find the pregnancy book!

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan filmed her final scenes in Coronation Street on Thursday (April 17).

The Tina McIntyre actress, who will be killed off in a shocking plot twist, tweeted that she was overwhelmed while shooting her exit.

"Today has been one of the most overwhelming days I've ever had. Thankyou SO much for everyone's tweets, messages and kind words..." she wrote.

"I'll be forever in debt to Coronation Street and ITV for giving me the role of Tina, I'm going to miss her, and everyone at Corrie...

"Thank U for all the support over the last 6 n a half yrs. I'll always have a piece of Tina with me- It's inevitable I have her earrings! X"

Keegan was preparing to shoot the dramatic exit scenes last month.

She recently admitted that she has no plans about what she's going to do when she leaves Coronation Street.

----------


## deedeemac

Wonder if she making the right decision to leave the show? Does she a job offer in the wings? Or marrying a rich guy so she doesn't have to work? Many actors and actresses would give their eye teeth to have a steady character on Corrie.

----------


## Dazzle

> Wonder if she making the right decision to leave the show? Does she a job offer in the wings? Or marrying a rich guy so she doesn't have to work? Many actors and actresses would give their eye teeth to have a steady character on Corrie.


I really liked Tina when she first came into Corrie when she was a nice, ordinary girl.  I thought Michelle Keegan was a good actress and she has plenty of onscreen presence, which is why she's been put at the forefront of Corrie the past few years.  It's a pity Tina's been made so unlikeable recently as it's made us forget that she used to be a good character to watch.

I think Michelle has an excellent chance of being successful after Corrie if she makes wise decisions about what she does next.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I really liked Tina when she first came into Corrie when she was a nice, ordinary girl.  I thought Michelle Keegan was a good actress and she has plenty of onscreen presence, which is why she's been put at the forefront of Corrie the past few years.  It's a pity Tina's been made so unlikeable recently as it's made us forget that she used to be a good character to watch.
> 
> I think Michelle has an excellent chance of being successful after Corrie if she makes wise decisions about what she does next.


I'd say reality shows for her and Mark in the future on ITV 2  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

The day she was dressed to kill....,it was Michelle keagan and not Tina on corrie.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow and Rob Donovan will come to blows at Tina McIntyre's funeral.

Chris Gascoyne and Marc Baylis, who play the warring characters, have been spotted filming a heated fight scene out on location.

Marc Baylis & Chris Gascoyne film a fight scene
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Peter punches Rob

While Peter and Rob have never got along, it seems that Tina's upcoming murder will fuel tensions between them even further as they clash bitterly at the barmaid's grave.

Paparazzi pictures taken from the scene show Peter punching Rob, but the businessman quickly stands his ground by fighting back.

Marc Baylis & Chris Gascoyne film a fight scene at the grave of Tina McIntyre 
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Peter appears to be drunk

Marc Baylis & Chris Gascoyne film a fight scene at the grave of Tina McIntyre
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Rob fights back against Peter
]
Marc Baylis & Chris Gascoyne film a fight scene
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
The fight continues

Both men have been viewed as likely suspects to kill Tina since her murder storyline was revealed late last year.

Viewers know that Peter has been cheating on his wife Carla by having an affair with Tina. He has recently had second thoughts over the fling, but has struggled to convince Tina to stay away from him.

Meanwhile, Rob has grown protective over his sister Carla and would naturally be furious if he uncovered Peter and Tina's betrayal of her.

Michelle Keegan, who played Tina, filmed her final scenes for Coronation Street on April 17 after six years in the role.

----------

Glen1 (09-05-2014), tammyy2j (08-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Rob is first arrested for her murder

----------


## swmc66

Peter does look awful.

----------


## Perdita

I was thinking that too

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Rob and Tracey at the funeral?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Peter does look awful.


Very yellow maybe his liver is done it from all the drink

----------


## swmc66

If she says she will leave him alone she should leave him alone. She is always in his face. Creepy cow

----------


## swmc66

Still keeps pestering him

----------


## lizann

does carla discover the affair before tina is murdered and do we see her murder or wait a year for the reveal?

i do think phelan has her killed for katy

----------


## tammyy2j

Tina's death storyline won't play out as a long-running whodunnit like some of the other soap storylines at the moment. Instead, viewers will see exactly what happens to Tina and who the culprit is on the night the episode airs, but with big repercussions afterwards.

----------

lizann (13-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan has been announced as the face of UK high street brand Lipsy. 

In her first venture into the fashion world, the ex-Coronation Street star is becoming a designer and official ambassador for the fashion brand.

Â© Lipsy/Bare Media
Michelle Keegan's Lipsy London launch

Keegan said: "I have been wearing Lipsy since my teens. I have always admired their collections over the years, their pieces are always bang on trend, are made with good quality materials, and I always feel great when I wear Lipsy.

"I have spent a lot of time over the last few months working closely with the Lipsy design team to make sure that each piece in my collection is something I am excited about wearing; my collection is classic, unfussy and feminine in style, and I can't wait for it to hit the high street in July!"

The 26-year-old actress, who is currently engaged to The Only Way Is Essex star Mark Wright, played Tina McIntyre in Coronation Street for six years between 2008 and 2014.

Previous Lipsy collaborators have included Pixie Lott and the Kardashians.

Keegan's signature AW14 collection will launch on July 3 online at Lipsy.co.uk and in stores.

----------


## lizann

oh well another job i didn't get damn it

----------


## swmc66

please don't let it be rob

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have today (May 18) officially confirmed the four suspects in the upcoming Tina McIntyre murder storyline.

As widely predicted in recent months, the four potential killers have been named as Peter Barlow, Carla Barlow, Tracy Barlow and Rob Donovan.

Coronation Street fans won't have long to wait to find out who the culprit is, as the episode airing on Tuesday, May 27 will see one of Tina's enemies push her from the balcony on the top of Owen Armstrong's building yard.

The storyline will not play out as a 'whodunit' mystery as the culprit is revealed in the episode itself.

After being left critically injured by the fall, Tina is rushed to hospital. She then clings onto life for a few days before finally passing away on Monday, June 2.

Viewers know that Peter has been having a long-running affair with Tina, but he ends up with a motive to kill the barmaid when she threatens to destroy his marriage.

Tina is attacked and left for dead but who tries to kill her - Carla, Peter, Rob or Tracy?
Â© ITV
Tina and Peter on the balcony

Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, commented: "Peter is a weak man who has made many, many mistakes in his time. Is he capable of murder? Well, maybe if it was an accident! 

"He really should make a clean break from Tina and the relationship in order to concentrate on rebuilding his relationship with Carla and prove to her that he will be a good father to their baby.

"But he gets to the stage where he lets Tina think they are going to run away together to Portsmouth, when he has no intention of doing that. Instead of just telling her, he lets her pack her bags and even order the taxi and tells her he will meet her. But then she finds out Carla is pregnant and she threatens to tell Carla everything.

"Peter fears he is going to lose Carla and the baby. He never really loved Tina - he said he did but he didn't. Carla is the love of his life and he is desperate to save his marriage - getting rid of Tina could be the only option."

Carla is in the suspect lineup as she is bound to confront Tina when the truth about her affair with Peter is revealed.

Tina is attacked and left for dead but who tries to kill her - Carla, Peter, Rob or Tracy?
Â© ITV
Tina and Carla on the balcony

Alison King, who plays Carla, explained: "Carla has stuck by Peter through thick and thin and Tina has been her friend throughout it all - or so she thought. When she discovers the truth about Peter and Tina it will destroy her.

"There is no way Carla would not confront Tina - it is the first thing she would do. When Carla is angry there is no stopping her - she will feel betrayed by both Tina and Peter. She knows Peter is a weak man, she won't forgive that, but the betrayal by Tina is different. She has confided in her and relied on her to help with Peter and Simon.

"Carla will want answers but when she confronts Tina, emotions will be running high and hell hath no fury like a woman scorned!"

Meanwhile, Rob has previously enjoyed a flirtatious friendship with Tina, but he ends up with two reasons to want her gone in upcoming episodes.

Rob becomes cautious of Tina when she threatens to expose his dodgy dealings at the Barlow's Buys shop, which brings back worrying memories of his time in prison. He is also livid next week when he realises that Tina is having an affair with Peter.

Tina is attacked and left for dead but who tries to kill her - Carla, Peter, Rob or Tracy?
Â© ITV
Tina and Rob on the balcony

Marc Baylis, who plays Rob, revealed: "Ever since his brief fling with Tina, Rob has been very wary of her. He has managed to win Tracy back and their business is on the up, but he knows that Tina could bring it all crashing down.

"He has also had his suspicions about Tina and Peter and when he discovers the truth about their affair, he is determined to make sure Tina doesn't tell Carla. As much as Rob doesn't think Peter is good enough for his sister, now that he knows she is pregnant, he wants her to be happy.

"Rob is not someone who is afraid of confrontation and will be determined to try and persuade Tina to keep quiet about both the affair and what she knows about the business. If she refuses, then who knows what could happen?"

Finally, Tracy has never got along well with Tina, especially since her kiss with Rob. When Tina starts to keep a close eye on the goings-on at Barlow's Buys, it provides yet another reason for Tracy to hate her.

Tina is attacked and left for dead but who tries to kill her - Carla, Peter, Rob or Tracy?
Â© ITV
Tina and Tracy on the balcony

Kate Ford, who plays Tracy, said: "Tracy has committed murder before and got away with it and she certainly takes no prisoners when it comes to getting revenge on people who have wronged her.

"She has never really forgiven Tina for kissing Rob and trying to take him off her - and for her campaign to try and close down Barlow's Buys when they first opened.

"Now that she knows Tina has rumbled their dodgy dealings with Tony, it may be that she thinks enough is enough and slips away from her engagement party to confront her - but Tina is every bit as feisty and Tracy might have bitten off more than she can chew trying to keep her quiet."

Coronation Street chiefs are also planning to release exclusive scenes featuring Tina and the four murder suspects on the show's official website, before the real culprit is exposed on TV.

Tina will be seen having a final confrontation on the balcony with Peter, Carla, Rob and Tracy in the online scenes - but only one will air on screen for real in the murder episode. The internet tie-in will launch at 12pm tomorrow (May 19).

A Coronation Street statement teased: "Tina's death will have far-reaching consequences for many residents as the police start the hunt for the killer - but will they get the right person, or will the murderer walk free leaving an innocent suspect to take the rap?"

Coronation Street will switch to a 9pm timeslot for the dramatic episodes as ITV has created a special 'event' schedule from Monday, May 26 to coincide with the Britain's Got Talent live shows.

----------

maidmarian (18-05-2014), swmc66 (18-05-2014), tammyy2j (18-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

As Chris Gascoyne (Peter)  is leaving, would it be too obvious for him to be found out as her murderer??

----------


## Louisa Marshall

Probably Carla but he takes the rap as realises he has caused it all

----------

tammyy2j (18-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Probably Carla but he takes the rap as realises he has caused it all


Yes, that could be a possibility ...

----------


## Perdita

> Probably Carla but he takes the rap as realises he has caused it all


Yes, that could be a possibility ...

----------


## swmc66

What is she doing in the builders yard. Does not make sense and each one meeting her there.

----------


## Perdita

> What is she doing in the builders yard. Does not make sense and each one meeting her there.


They filmed different versions so that would make sense

----------


## Perdita

> What is she doing in the builders yard. Does not make sense and each one meeting her there.


They filmed different versions so that would make sense

----------


## tammyy2j

> Probably Carla but he takes the rap as realises he has caused it all


That sounds the best plausible option plus Carla is pregnant

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has teased the "exciting" whodunnit storyline involving Tina McIntyre.

On Tuesday, May 27, viewers will see one of Tina's enemies push her from the balcony on the top of Owen Armstrong's building yard.

Speaking about the conclusion of the murder plot, he said: "The best bit is the climax - it's almost like the whole affair has been the prologue for what happens next.

"We've got at least another three weeks of really powerful drama. I can't wait.

"The whole thing's been so exciting and following on after the Roy and Hayley story from last year, to come up with something that is so different but I think equally good, is just brilliant."

Comparing it to EastEnders' current 'Who killed Lucy?' storyline, in which the culprit won't be revealed until 2015, Blackburn said that he was unsure about the tactic to stretch out the plot.

"It's a risky thing - I hope it goes well, because it's so brave to do something like that," he said.

On the challenges of long-running storylines, he said: "With us, we're doing it in chapters - it was the affair, then it's Tina's death and the aftermath of that - and going into January next year, chapter three's going to be blistering - people are going to want revenge!

"It's the same for all the soaps - all of us at different times have these ongoing stories and getting that balance so you're not boring the audience and you're keeping them gripped without going over the top, it's hard work."

He added that the ITV soap's new look and set has proved to be "brilliant".

"Every week and month that goes by we're just doing little improvements and tweaking it - it's just so much easier to work on.

"We're shooting it really tight at the moment so people can't tell the difference but a year from now, I think the show will look very different."

Stuart Blackburn was speaking at the Arqiva BAFTA Television Awards 2014.

Bosses recently confirmed that there will be four suspects in the Tina murder storyline.

----------

maidmarian (20-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

The first pictures of Tina McIntyre's murder in Coronation Street have been unveiled.

New photos show how Tina (Michelle Keegan) is pushed by one of her enemies from the balcony of the builders' yard.

Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) is murdered in Coronation Street
Â© ITV

The scenes will be shown on Tuesday, May 27 at 9pm on ITV after months of speculation regarding the killer's identity.

In the run-up to 'Murder Week', viewers will be able to watch four alternative versions of the scene that feature all four possible killers via the Corrie website.

Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) is murdered in Coronation Street
Â© ITV

Fans can also vote for who they think will kill the barmaid before the scene is broadcast.

Bosses have also teased a 'shocking twist' on the following night's episode, followed by the launch of a huge police investigation. The killer will then attempt to avoid capture for the next few months.

Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) is murdered in Coronation Street
Â© ITV

It was recently confirmed that Peter Barlow, Carla Barlow, Tracy Barlow and Rob Donovan are the four possible killers.

Producer Stuart Blackburn recently described EastEnders' similar 'Who Killed Lucy?' plot as "risky", due to the delay in revealing the killer.

----------

swmc66 (20-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has spoken to Digital Spy about her dramatic departure from the soap, describing Tina McIntyre's death storyline as a "privilege".

Tina's time on the cobbles comes to a tragic conclusion next week as one of the local residents pushes her from the balcony at the top of the builder's yard.

In a video chat with Digital Spy this week, Michelle gave her reaction to the shock storyline and her real thoughts on Tina's surprising affair with Peter Barlow. Hit play below to find out what she had to say:
http://bcove.me/ryp0foym
Our video also sees the 26-year-old reveal whether she would have returned to Corrie if the door had been left open, and how she conquered her real-life fear of heights to film Tina's final showdown with her killer.

Corrie fans will find out who kills Tina next Tuesday (May 27), but the official suspects have already been named as Peter Barlow, Carla Barlow, Tracy Barlow and Rob Donovan.

After being rushed to hospital following the shock attack, Tina will lose her fight for life in emotional scenes due to air on Monday, June 2.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has spoken to Digital Spy about her dramatic departure from the soap, describing Tina McIntyre's death storyline as a "privilege".

Tina's time on the cobbles comes to a tragic conclusion next week as one of the local residents pushes her from the balcony at the top of the builder's yard.

In a video chat with Digital Spy this week, Michelle gave her reaction to the shock storyline and her real thoughts on Tina's surprising affair with Peter Barlow. Hit play below to find out what she had to say:

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...oEP6IjnIX1sQRK

Corrie fans will find out who kills Tina next Tuesday (May 27), but the official suspects have already been named as Peter Barlow, Carla Barlow, Tracy Barlow and Rob Donovan.

After being rushed to hospital following the shock attack, Tina will lose her fight for life in emotional scenes due to air on Monday, June 2.

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder will we have a dead similar to Sunita, as in the killer finishes Tina off in hospital or another killer does her in 

I was expecting her murder storyline to be much better than what has been released in pictures and spoilers so far

----------


## Perdita

I had hoped she would fall from the balcony and that would be it ...  but of course, the inevitable needs to be drawn out   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Snagglepus

The killer doesn't have to be one of the four suspects.

----------


## Perdita

> The killer doesn't have to be one of the four suspects.


It has been confirmed by ITV that the murderer is one of the 4 suspects

----------

Snagglepus (20-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> The killer doesn't have to be one of the four suspects.


It has been confirmed by ITV that the murderer is one of the 4 suspects

----------


## Snagglepus

> It has been confirmed by ITV that the murderer is one of the 4 suspects


Well that narrows it down a bit then...

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I had hoped she would fall from the balcony and that would be it ...  but of course, the inevitable needs to be drawn out


I hoped that too.  Boring...

----------

Perdita (21-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Fri 06 Jun 2014
Time: 8.00pm - 9.00pm  ITV



This documentary tells the story of Michelle Keegan, the Salford-born girl who rose to stardom playing the feisty, funny and fallible Tina McIntyre, as she says goodbye to Coronation Street after six eventful years. 

With contributions from fellow cast members including Jack P Shepherd and Helen Worth, the programme reveals the off-screen stories behind the dramatic on-screen plotlines.

Thereâs also chance to see home video footage of Michelle growing up, along with a never before broadcast  performance of her playing Sporty Spice in a school production.

For the first time ever Michelle watches her original Coronation Street audition tape from 2007, where she acted alongside Jack P Shepherd who plays David Platt. 

Michelleâs Mum and Dad reveal that she was a plain but rebellious teenager, very similar to the character of Tina McIntyre that she would go on to play. They also reveal how the emotional plot of Tinaâs father dying on screen affected them as a family â and Michelleâs home life.

The programme also has unprecedented access behind the scenes alongside Michelle as she films her final dramatic scenes â all watched by Michelleâs fiancÃ©, TV star Mark Wright.

Features contributions from cast members Jack P. Shepherd, Chris Gascoyne, Beverley Callard, Helen Worth, Ryan Thomas, and Paula Lane.

----------

swmc66 (26-05-2014)

----------


## sarah c

jesus!! how fame hungry???

and is there any thing on tv without Mark Wright in it??

----------

lizann (21-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j



----------


## lizann

> jesus!! how fame hungry???
> 
> and is there any thing on tv without Mark Wright in it??


he must have shares in itv

----------


## lizann

> jesus!! how fame hungry???
> 
> and is there any thing on tv without Mark Wright in it??


he must have shares in itv

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has confirmed that Tracy Barlow is not Tina McIntyre's killer.    :Sad:  :Angry: 

A quiz was recently posted on the ITV soap's website entitled, 'Can you eliminate a suspect?'. A 100% score leads to Kate Ford's Tracy - one of the four official suspects - being eliminated from the search for Tina's killer.

It means that Peter Barlow, Carla Barlow and Rob Donovan are the three remaining suspects in the case.

Tina's time on the cobbles comes to a tragic conclusion when one of the local residents pushes her from the balcony at the top of the builders' yard in tomorrow's (May 27) episode.

After being left critically injured, Tina is rushed to hospital. She clings on to life for a few days before finally passing away on Monday, June 2.

Earlier today, it was revealed that Carla will suffer a miscarriage following the pressure of the murder investigation and the revelation of Peter's affair.

----------


## Perdita

I think it is Peter because that would give him the exit that is needed for the actor ..

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think it's Carla.

----------


## swmc66

Rob i think but whoever it was an accident from the looks of it.

----------


## lizann

> Rob i think but whoever it was an accident from the looks of it.


i hope there is surprise and her killer is jason's dad and it is not an accident

----------


## lizann

> Rob i think but whoever it was an accident from the looks of it.


i hope there is surprise and her killer is jason's dad and it is not an accident

----------


## Perdita

ah well, Rob it was ... does that mean now that Marc Baylis will leave Corrie - can't see him getting away with this     :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

> ah well, Rob it was ... does that mean now that Marc Baylis will leave Corrie - can't see him getting away with this


he should get away with it as the show needs that fine talented man

----------


## lizann

> ah well, Rob it was ... does that mean now that Marc Baylis will leave Corrie - can't see him getting away with this


he should get away with it as the show needs that fine talented man

----------


## Perdita

Just because somebody is good looking and talented ... they should not get away with murder (or harming any person or animal)  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2014), Ruffed_lemur (28-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Just because somebody is good looking and talented ... they should not get away with murder (or harming any person or animal)


killing tina should be rewarded  :Stick Out Tongue: 

it was a let down episode though no catfight for her and carla

----------


## lizann

> Just because somebody is good looking and talented ... they should not get away with murder (or harming any person or animal)


killing tina should be rewarded  :Stick Out Tongue: 

it was a let down episode though no catfight for her and carla

----------


## Glen1

> ah well, Rob it was ... does that mean now that Marc Baylis will leave Corrie - can't see him getting away with this


I guess Rob and Tracey will alibi each other so could go on for some time.

----------


## tammyy2j

Rob Donovan has been revealed as Tina McIntyre's killer in a dramatic episode of the soap.

Rob, played by Marc Baylis, was responsible for Tina falling from the balcony at the top of the builder's yard as a huge row between them ended in tragedy.

Following months of speculation surrounding the barmaid's demise, Tuesday night's episode (May 27) saw Rob follow Tina to the top of the balcony, before a violent tussle led to her falling onto the cobbles below.

Rob didn't intend to harm Tina, but the shock accident will lead to her dying in hospital next week as she slips away when doctors are unable to save her.

A furious Rob was arguing with Tina as she had threatened to reveal the truth about her affair with Peter Barlow, as well as Rob's own dodgy business dealings with fiancÃ©e Tracy.

Although Rob was sickened by Peter's affair, he wanted to spare his sister Carla the heartbreak of finding out what her cheating husband had been up to.

Unfortunately for Rob, his intervention was ultimately futile as Peter made the decision to tell Carla about the affair himself before anyone else could.


Despite huge media attention surrounding the Tina storyline, Corrie bosses managed to prevent any leaks of the killer's identity - keeping Rob's guilt under wraps until transmission.

Some fans had even speculated that Jason Grimshaw's father Tony Stewart would be the culprit, which led to bookmakers slashing his odds from 100/1 to 2/1 at the weekend.

Earlier this month, Corrie named Rob as an official suspect in the mystery alongside Peter, Carla and Tracy. They later ruled Tracy out of the running, narrowing the possible killers down to three.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz32xCiLrjX 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought her exit was a grisly murder way over sensationalised by the media and Stuart B himself, very anti climax

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

He pushed her to stop her...he did'nt want her going to the police. Tracy will cotton on he is guilty and with her it is always about self preservation

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street bosses have released new pictures and storyline teasers which preview the aftermath of Tina McIntyre's tragic fall.

The show's latest episode saw Tina (Michelle Keegan) plunge from the balcony at the top of the builder's yard as a showdown with Rob Donovan ended in disaster.

Wednesday night's visit to Weatherfield (May 28) will see Rob start to cover his tracks by staging a burglary at Tina's flat.

Show chiefs have also promised that viewers will be stunned by "a shocking twist" which airs just minutes into the 9pm episode.

Over the coming days, weeks and months, Rob will try his best to escape suspicion as the police focus their attentions on Carla and Peter Barlow.

On Thursday night, Peter (Chris Gascoyne) will be hauled into custody under suspicion of killing his lover, leaving fans to wonder whether the wrong man will be charged.

Marc Baylis, who plays Rob, has known about the storyline since last year. Since the balcony fall scenes were filmed, the Coronation Street production team have had to go to extreme lengths to keep Rob's guilt under wraps.

Baylis commented: "There was one occasion when I had to go out filming in Manchester and we didn't want the pap photographers who follow us everywhere to get a shot of me. So they dressed me in wellington boots, a long coat and a skeleton mask for the drive out to location.

"I am very relieved now that the secret is out. I don't know what reaction to expect in the street - maybe I will need to keep my head down for a while!"

Coronation Street continues on Wednesday at 9pm on ITV.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz32xcuM2vO 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------


## tammyy2j

So what is the shocking twist, she really is pregnant

----------


## Glen1

> So what is the shocking twist, she really is pregnant


Or a witness ?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Or a witness ?


Who could that be Tony

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe Simon sees her, where is he?

----------


## Dazzle

> Show chiefs have also promised that viewers will be stunned by "a shocking twist" which airs just minutes into the 9pm episode.


The story needs a shocking twist because it hasn't lived up to the hype so far, although I have enjoyed the episodes to be fair.  Like someone else said, I wanted to see a confrontation between Carla and Tina.

Peter has very obviously been set up as the fall guy what with Roy seeing him arguing with Tina and the scratches on his face.

----------

Glen1 (28-05-2014), tammyy2j (28-05-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Or a witness ?


Roy saw Peter with Tina.  Not sure about Rob though?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Just because somebody is good looking and talented ... they should not get away with murder (or harming any person or animal)


Of course not, and the Street is so moral.  Tracy got away with murder though, so maybe Rob could get away with manslaughter, or whatever crime this is?

----------

Perdita (28-05-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> Who could that be Tony


Tony and /or Tracy ?

----------


## swmc66

noone gets away with anything on corrie, that is why I like it. Tracy did go to prison. I am worried that Rob will be written out.

----------


## lizann

> Of course not, and the Street is so moral.  Tracy got away with murder though, so maybe Rob could get away with manslaughter, or whatever crime this is?


after tonight it is murder rob might plant the weapon on peter and get him done for it save carla

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> noone gets away with anything on corrie, that is why I like it. Tracy did go to prison. I am worried that Rob will be written out.


Tracy did go to prison, but got out way before her time, due to a technicality.  I hope Rob does go.  He is evil!

----------

mariba (29-05-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> after tonight it is murder rob might plant the weapon on peter and get him done for it save carla


Yes, it's murder now.  Didn't think Rob would go so low!

----------

helena1414 (29-05-2014), mariba (29-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, it's murder now.  Didn't think Rob would go so low!


tina should have keep her gob shut she keep taunting rob and he wanted to protect carla but how the fcuk did she survive from the fall and land not on her back

----------


## lizann

> Yes, it's murder now.  Didn't think Rob would go so low!


tina should have keep her gob shut she keep taunting rob and he wanted to protect carla but how the fcuk did she survive from the fall and land not on her back

----------


## swmc66

Oh no so shocked. Rob should have called ambulance no matter what and suffered to consequences. Hope he does not let his sister go down for this.

----------


## Dazzle

> Hope he does not let his sister go down for this.


I'm positive he won't let Carla take the blame, but I don't think he'd be in any hurry to clear Peter.  Two birds...one stone.

----------

sarah c (29-05-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> tina should have keep her gob shut she keep taunting rob and he wanted to protect carla


I know, but no way Tina deserved that!

----------

mariba (29-05-2014)

----------


## mariba

> noone gets away with anything on corrie, that is why I like it. Tracy did go to prison. I am worried that Rob will be written out.


I've always liked Rob but after yesterday I saw another side of him-hopefully he will go to prison.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (30-05-2014)

----------


## mariba

> noone gets away with anything on corrie, that is why I like it. Tracy did go to prison. I am worried that Rob will be written out.


I've always liked Rob but after yesterday I saw another side of him-hopefully he will go to prison.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, it's murder now.  Didn't think Rob would go so low!


I wonder has Rob killed before, he was in prison for GBH 

Good twist and well acted by all even Michelle  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

. These Police did not seem very on the ball. Poor Carla.

----------


## sarah c

why have the police not noticed Peter's scratches and the skin that must be under Tina's nails??!!

----------


## Dazzle

> why have the police not noticed Peter's scratches and the skin that must be under Tina's nails??!!


I assume they have noticed and questioned him about it.  I know soap police are stupid but surely they're not that daft?!

Up until now Carla was the most obvious suspect as she was seen on the balcony.  Now that the police know that Tina was hit on the head after the fall, I assume they'll look again at Peter.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I assume they have noticed and questioned him about it.  I know soap police are stupid but surely they're not that daft?!
> 
> Up until now Carla was the most obvious suspect as she was seen on the balcony.  Now that the police know that Tina was hit on the head after the fall, I assume they'll look again at Peter.


Peter told the police why would he kill her when he did go and confess about the affair to Carla instead so Carla is suspect No. 1 for them

----------

chartreuse (07-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Snagglepus

> Peter told the police why would he kill her when he did go and confess about the affair to Carla instead so Carla is suspect No. 1 for them


Because that is what you would say to cover your tracks.

----------


## chartreuse

No - he really did it! A scenario where Peter goes to convince Tina that she should not tell Carla, then kills her (by accident or on purpose) means that he then had no reason to tell Carla. She was dead and no-one knew who would say anything! Steve didnÂ´t, Rob - though disagreeing with the affair wanted his sister to be happy coupled with the fact that she was pregnant, maybe Steffi - but did Peter know that she knew? It does not seem likely to me!

----------


## Dazzle

The affair was bound to come out during the police investigation - Steph would definitely have told them.  I think the police would consider that Peter told Carla to cover his tracks entirely possible.  I hope he doesn't go down for it though.  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street fans have been gripped by the 'Who Kills Tina' murder storyline, watching as real culprit Rob Donovan has done his best to pin the blame on Peter Barlow – all while police seem convinced Rob’s sister Carla is the murderer.

Both characters Rob and Peter, played by Marc Baylis (Rob) and Chris Gascoyne, will be written out of the soap at the end of this year, leading to some speculation that there will be a massive twist in the plot regarding what happens next.

Today Marc joined Phillip Schofield and Holly Willoughby on the This Morning sofa to explain more – although he was doing his best to stay tight-lipped on the exact exit story.

“We are indeed [leaving], we’re leaving around the same time actually. This is why we can openly talk about it, it doesn’t give anything away, it just entices everyone a little bit more.”

Asked if Rob will end up bumped off, like poor Tina, Marc replied: “Let’s hope that doesn’t happen...!

“It’s that thing, we’re trying to keep it as open as possible. It’s fortunate we’re both moving on to pastures new. We don’t know what is going to happen.”

Marc added: “I’m going to carry on as I have been, I feel I’ve been very fortunate with the storylines I’ve had while in Corrie, I’ve had a whale of a time.

“It will be with a heavy heart moving on, I will miss a lot of people, it’s been an experience I will treasure forever. But I will carry on being an actor and go where the work is. I’m looking forward to getting back on stage and seeing where it goes.”

http://shows.stv.tv/this-morning/sho...nation-street/

----------

Perdita (16-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------

